# Why do I keep looking for Patterns????



## dotful (May 3, 2011)

I'm sure I'm not the only one with this problem, right??? I have all knids of books and magazines but still find myself on the net looking for patterns. I have already copied enough to last my life time and someone elses, so tell me is there a wayto stop (besides turning off the computer????
:roll:


----------



## Deeknits (Apr 28, 2011)

I hear ya! Why am I spending all this time on the computer collecting all these patterns when I should be actually knitting some of them?!?!?


----------



## elsienicholls (Mar 24, 2011)

Probably not - even turning the computer off doesn't really help if there are books and magazines around with new patterns and ideas - I have more patterns than I will ever use but I keep looking for more.


----------



## pugmom5 (Feb 19, 2011)

At times I get it in my head to get a certain look, then I hunt the patterns looking for that. Of course, I find 3 or 4 that fit the bill and have to have them all. 

I know others are trying to use up their yarn stash without getting new yarn. I am trying to use up my patterns...knit a different one each time.


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

I don't go looking for them, but when I am surfing and find something I like...shoot... just have to have it! :>)


----------



## Colorado knits (Jul 6, 2011)

Have you become addicted to looking at patternfish.com yet?

I keep a spreadsheet of all the patterns I'm interested in. I buy a few each month.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

When I'm unable to get online (like when we're in Syria for months at a time), I sort through the thousands of patterns I saved while online. In between sorting sessions, I knit while listening to audiobooks.

I sometimes follow a pattern as written, but mostly the patterns serve more as inspiration, and the finished item may be hardly recognizable as having come from a specific pattern. 

If I spent all my waking hours knitting, I'd never be able to use up all my yarn, let alone do all the patterns I've collected. But if I spent all my waking hours knitting, I would probably develop more than just the occasional discomfort while knitting. It could get far worse and force me to cease knitting altogether!  So, I take a break from knitting to surf the Internet and spy out unseen patterns; that's more fun than housework. :-D


----------



## pugmom5 (Feb 19, 2011)

Housework??? I am supposed to do housework????


----------



## Colorado knits (Jul 6, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> When I'm unable to get online (like when we're in Syria for months at a time), I sort through the thousands of patterns I saved while online. In between sorting sessions, I knit while listening to audiobooks.
> 
> I sometimes follow a pattern as written, but mostly the patterns serve more as inspiration, and the finished item may be hardly recognizable as having come from a specific pattern.
> 
> If I spent all my waking hours knitting, I'd never be able to use up all my yarn, let alone do all the patterns I've collected. But if I spent all my waking hours knitting, I would probably develop more than just the occasional discomfort while knitting. It could get far worse and force me to cease knitting altogether!  So, I take a break from knitting to surf the Internet and spy out unseen patterns; that's more fun than housework. :-D


Yeah, I have that problem. I definitely have more time to knit than I actually spend knitting. As it is, my hands hurt a lot. I have overdone it a few times, and I paid the price for weeks. I don't want to have to stop knitting ... much wiser to knit for shorter periods of time and get less done.

If only I were a faster knitter ...


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

pugmom5 said:


> Housework??? I am supposed to do housework????


Only in _theory_. As long as the dust-bunnies don't move under their own power, I leave them in peace. I attack laundry when himself says he's about out of ... whatever. There's a dishwasher, so I just cycle things through it every few days. When I'm not online, I'm knitting. Gotta use up that stash!


----------



## pugmom5 (Feb 19, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> pugmom5 said:
> 
> 
> > Housework??? I am supposed to do housework????
> ...


I like your reasons. I can say to Mark now..."Honey, if I don't keep knitting, then the yarn I have will over run the house. I need to use it up."


----------



## Dar19Knits (Jul 2, 2011)

I am also a pattern junkie! Its so much fun surfing the internet during lunchtime.


----------



## Joy Marshall (Apr 6, 2011)

You are not alone. I, too, have shelves of knitting books and patterns but can't resist looking at the ones on the web and either saving them or printing them off. I am the same with recipes.


----------



## EireGrace (Jun 28, 2011)

I feel your pain!


----------



## Sierpinski Pamela (Mar 24, 2011)

Elsie Nichlos I love your flag afghan is it knit or crochet ? see we who craft are never done looking for new ideas god help who ever cleans out the room of stuff Pam


----------



## dotful (May 3, 2011)

Tonight, while hubby was getting an rx, I told him I was going looking at books, which I did, got done walked away and saw mags. walked over there was a Love of Knitting starring me in the face, Yes, of course I picked it up and looked at it saw all kinds of things I want to knit. I guess you can say it was fortunate most was intermediate, which I'm not so put it back and walked away.


----------



## farmgirl (Jul 19, 2011)

I do the same thing...I have books and a wish list of books, magazines, a bunch of vintage patterns I inherited from my husband's grandmother, but STILL I browse the net almost daily for my next project lol


----------



## judeeb (Jul 26, 2011)

Just keep doing it myself on my blackberry every morning drinking my tea. We are no hopers. Smiles but it's so nice


----------



## DOROTHY69 (Mar 20, 2011)

YOUR NOT THE ONLY ONE. I DO THE SAME. JUST LOVE LOOKING AT ALL THE DIFFERENT PATTERNS. BUT LOVE THE KNITTING PART OF IT ALSO.


----------



## magicstar (Jun 23, 2011)

I am just the same, have plenty of pattern books and leaflets but still spend ages looking on here and on the internet for new ones. The amount I have bought with every intention of knitting and then not got round to that one yet I could have used the money to buy some fantastic knitwear


----------



## Cookie_Sue (May 23, 2011)

I think I am doing it in the hopes of immortality! I can't die until I knit all the patterns with all my stash!


----------



## vickeyj (Jan 19, 2011)

Thanks guys -- I totally didn't know patternfish existed -- I just scanned it briefly and saw about 5 things (in 30 sec) that I "have" to make! I will have to check it out more completely after work -- but it is off to work I go!


----------



## pamgillies1 (Aug 6, 2011)

I also have thousands of patterns, some of them are my grandmothers and I am 65!! Always on the lookout for more though. Have you ladies who have hand problems tried knitting with bamboo needles, I have fybromyalgia and arthritis and find them easy to use.
Pam


----------



## DOROTHY69 (Mar 20, 2011)

Thats a good hint PAM I cant knit with steel needles my shoulders get sore........


----------



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

Pattern junkie too.


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

dotful said:


> I'm sure I'm not the only one with this problem, right??? I have all knids of books and magazines but still find myself on the net looking for patterns. I have already copied enough to last my life time and someone elses, so tell me is there a wayto stop (besides turning off the computer????
> :roll:


Uh huh... me too. I do it for fun... AND, you never know what you're gonna find. It may be the best and most beautiful thing you've ever seen; you wouldn't want that to pass you by... would you?

LOL

A way to stop.... hummm... well, you could have your significant other tie your hands together and putting in a password that even you don't know. Naw... that won't work. You could keep the computer under lock and key in the vault whose code you don't know. But, if you live alone, that won't work. Hummmm... Turning the computer off... naw!! You could turn it on as quickly as you turned it off. Nope... there is no solution, as far as I can fathom. Sorry; I can't help you.


----------



## diziescott (Mar 25, 2011)

I hear you! I have a worse pattern stash problem than yarn stash!


----------



## heffernb (May 30, 2011)

I love to look at patterns online - I thought that's what we bought computers for. I'll never use all the ones I've printed, but I sure have fun going through them.


----------



## Araciel (Apr 2, 2011)

I've saved so many that I decided to get me one of those " stick" things, 8GB, Now I do not print a pattern unless I'll be working on it, paper and ink was getting to expensive, so now when ever I see a pattern I save it to the stick. Now I can take the patterns with me any where I go and show (on their computer) friends and family all the beautiful patterns.


----------



## jbagnall (Jun 14, 2011)

trouble is it leaves no time to actually knit these downloaded designs.


----------



## SherryH (Apr 4, 2011)

pugmom5 said:


> Housework??? I am supposed to do housework????


LOL, my thoughts exactly!!


----------



## NanaLoves2Knit (Aug 14, 2011)

I keep looking for all the free patterns on this site that the ad promised. Am I missing something? Where are the free patterns?


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

NanaLoves2Knit said:


> I keep looking for all the free patterns on this site that the ad promised. Am I missing something? Where are the free patterns?


On the main/start page of this forum - where the sections are listed:
Look under "links and resources"
Also under "Pictures" - (some people provide links to patterns that they have done).


----------



## knitgirl389 (Mar 14, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> When I'm unable to get online (like when we're in Syria for months at a time), I sort through the thousands of patterns I saved while online. In between sorting sessions, I knit while listening to audiobooks.
> 
> I sometimes follow a pattern as written, but mostly the patterns serve more as inspiration, and the finished item may be hardly recognizable as having come from a specific pattern.
> 
> If I spent all my waking hours knitting, I'd never be able to use up all my yarn, let alone do all the patterns I've collected. But if I spent all my waking hours knitting, I would probably develop more than just the occasional discomfort while knitting. It could get far worse and force me to cease knitting altogether!  So, I take a break from knitting to surf the Internet and spy out unseen patterns; that's more fun than housework. :-D


oh I listen to audio books while I knit too! I have often wondered if anyone else did....and I am like you in that I will never get through all the stash of yarn or patterns that I have amassed...but hey its nice to have a goal isnt it? :thumbup:


----------



## Lisa J. (Apr 14, 2011)

I am in the same boat. Dont know how to stop. Have stacks of printed patterns, stacks of books and magazines. My hubby asked me why I continue to use up all the space in my favorites spot(he just hates having to scroll through all the saved patterns to look for his saved items). I just dont know what to tell him besides"Guess you better get your own computer". This is a sickness and I am loving being sick. Better get back to looking at patterns....Have a great Day!


----------



## Joanie 5 (Apr 12, 2011)

Oh yeah!!!! I keep looking and printing new patterns all of the time, and like many of you I will never be able to do them all in my lifetime. I keep all of them that I print in binders.

The other evening while we had guests over we heard a crash. Low and behold guess what, my closet shelf where I store my binders, knitting books, and knitting supplies (other than yarn) came crashing down for the second time. Just keeps getting heavier......DH said I guess I will have to put up a bigger and stronger shelf again. He is so sweet he never complains about my knitting or other crafts, just keeps making adjustments. LOL


----------



## Dory (May 4, 2011)

Like others I too am a pattern collector junkie! It's just so nice to look at different projects and think, 'I am going to make that 'sometime'. But isn't it fun!


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

Joanie 5 said:


> Oh yeah!!!! I keep looking and printing new patterns all of the time, and like many of you I will never be able to do them all in my lifetime. I keep all of them that I print in binders.
> 
> The other evening while we had guests over we heard a crash. Low and behold guess what, my closet shelf where I store my binders, knitting books, and knitting supplies (other than yarn) came crashing down for the second time. Just keeps getting heavier......DH said I guess I will have to put up a bigger and stronger shelf again. He is so sweet he never complains about my knitting or other crafts, just keeps making adjustments. LOL


I converted one of my closets as a complete shelving library.
I went to Lowe's and bought those hefty shelving systems.
Mounted the end rails into the studs of the wall, placed the adjustable end support brackets in the slots of the rails, and then fastened the "wire" shelf to the brackets. I also put a piece of cardboard down on the shelf itself where my thinner books "may" fall through.
Works like a charm.


----------



## MBahre (Apr 18, 2011)

I ended up having surgery on my elbow-they called it tennis elbow I called it knitter elbow because I don't play tennis, My arm hurt so much before surgery that I would put an ice pack on my arm and continue to knit


----------



## MBahre (Apr 18, 2011)

love that statement


----------



## MBahre (Apr 18, 2011)

One of my sons passed away in June and one of the things that keep my going is my knitting, when another son was in Iraq each stitch was a prayer.


----------



## MBahre (Apr 18, 2011)

One of my sons passed away in June and one of the things that keep my going is my knitting, when another son was in Iraq each stitch was a prayer.


----------



## Granalou (Aug 11, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> When I'm unable to get online (like when we're in Syria for months at a time), I sort through the thousands of patterns I saved while online. In between sorting sessions, I knit while listening to audiobooks.
> 
> I sometimes follow a pattern as written, but mostly the patterns serve more as inspiration, and the finished item may be hardly recognizable as having come from a specific pattern.
> 
> If I spent all my waking hours knitting, I'd never be able to use up all my yarn, let alone do all the patterns I've collected. But if I spent all my waking hours knitting, I would probably develop more than just the occasional discomfort while knitting. It could get far worse and force me to cease knitting altogether!  So, I take a break from knitting to surf the Internet and spy out unseen patterns; that's more fun than housework. :-D


Oh, Oh! So there is no cure? My solution to the housework problem is I have freinds in for a card party peroidicly so I have to clean the house. LOL


----------



## LBush1144 (Jan 23, 2011)

Oh no! I got caught. I spend hours looking for variations of patterns. I have not often knitted using the same pattern twice. I have so many patterns that if I lived to be a 150, I'd probably not be able to afford the yarn nor have the time to knit all.


----------



## jbweaver (May 5, 2011)

I do the same thing. I have so many patterns on my hard drive right now, I don't think I could make them all in my lifetime.


----------



## Nonan (Mar 27, 2011)

AMEN


----------



## LaurieJanesplace (Aug 8, 2011)

Colorado Knits - I loved your comment about knitting faster -
I recognized it as part of my knitting addiction - (I'm not suggesting that you might also be addicted to knitting - just to be clear) 

18 months ago I went ballistic because I couldn't knit fast enough and the arthritis in both hands was causing me pain from all the knitting I was doing. So, my Knit Angel, stepped up to the plate and led me (via the web) to search out how to learn to knit faster.

Success - Success - Success was mine.

If you are interested the worlds fastest knitter is Miriam Tegels and you can watch her on you tube. Tres cool.










Miriam Tegels

That sent me off to practice - but I then discovered portuguese knitting - learned it in two weeks - increased my speed and the portuguese style saved my hands from arthritis - been knitting in the portuguese style since then with great happiness.





Andrea Wong - portuguese style

So now, I can continue both my knitting addiction - yarn addiction and pattern addiction.


----------



## lawnchairlady50 (Feb 25, 2011)

LOL, I have that problem also as well as cookbooks, keep down loading recipies!!!!


----------



## Nonan (Mar 27, 2011)

MBahre said:


> One of my sons passed away in June and one of the things that keep my going is my knitting, when another son was in Iraq each stitch was a prayer.


My thoughts and prayers are with you. God bless you and your family.


----------



## Laura61 (May 5, 2011)

Yes I am the same, I am a patternholic lol.


dotful said:


> I'm sure I'm not the only one with this problem, right??? I have all knids of books and magazines but still find myself on the net looking for patterns. I have already copied enough to last my life time and someone elses, so tell me is there a wayto stop (besides turning off the computer????
> :roll:


----------



## indus3232 (Feb 24, 2011)

I understand for I, too, am like that. But I do get inspired on a pattern and follow it. Collecting is a disease one cannot give up easily, be it patterns or turtles or baskets or pestle and mortar, all of which I have been victim to!


----------



## ibknittin (Jul 18, 2011)

Oooo, Patternfish...it's my guilty pleasure. I have more patterns than I'll ever use. Recently worked with an organizer and got rid of 2/3's of my knitting books and most of my old magazines. (Saved all Knitters, Interweave Knits and Knit 'N Style, but put them up in the attic).


----------



## shula (Feb 20, 2011)

There is no way to stop this addiction. I also continue to do this and I have so many projects I want to do. I should finish the ones I have already began ha.


----------



## jennyb1 (Mar 31, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> pugmom5 said:
> 
> 
> > Housework??? I am supposed to do housework????
> ...


Sounds like my house, except for the dishwasher. If one of us accidently disturbs the dust bunnies, I start feeling extra guilty for not getting rid of them. At the moment they are taking over. Guess I will just have to get my act together and do something about them. I sometimes tell myself that they are not harming anyone so why should I upset them (LOL). If I sound conflicted, you're right, but it's easier to talk myself out of dusting than it is convincing myself to do it. (LOL)

Love Jenny xxxx  :lol:


----------



## brenda1946 (Mar 18, 2011)

It seems that all knitters are addicted to MUST HAVE THAT PATTERN no matter how many you have. I have 8 large binders (2 Babies) plus i keep sending for knitting books or log onto websites which off FREE downloads of various patterns.


----------



## jleighton (Jan 23, 2011)

i totally get it! i do the same thing! it's pretty cheap entertainment, right?


----------



## Junelouise (Apr 29, 2011)

I just bought some binders and plastic sleeve holders to put all my downloaded patterns into. I can see this will become a habit..so I got organized. I do not have much of a stash as I usually do one project at a time,(any leftovers are given to the daycare kids for corking) and do not have much time to knit, but I bought one of those under the bed storage bins and put what I have there. Housework is an option around here. LOL

June


----------



## jannyjo (May 4, 2011)

I find myself getting up earlyer and earlyer to get on the net to search. sit in this group of people and have coffee. Then off by 9 to do what ever. 
Then back here mid afternoon. 
and some evenings. 
I try as I might to stay away but dang if I cant hear it calling me. 
Come stroke me softly, hear my soft clicking of my keys. Ok back to reality and some knitting. 
Enjoy your coffee and knitting. 
have a good day .


----------



## MBahre (Apr 18, 2011)

thank you


----------



## babcibert (Mar 21, 2011)

Glad to see that I am in Good company printing patterns.
I rarely buy a pattern anymore... there is so much to print
on the internet sites. My husband can's figure out where the
paper is going.   (we have our own computer and printer)


----------



## MBahre (Apr 18, 2011)

thank you


----------



## tenaj (Feb 22, 2011)

I decided that the patterns are not things I may make but the joy the picture brings me.

I look at a pattern picture and say to myself; I must make that. I know I probably will not make it. With me I have learned to be content with 'sight appeal'. 

I made loose leaf books for those patterns and I look at the patterns as I would look through an art book.

Crazy but there it is!


----------



## sam07671 (May 12, 2011)

dotful said:


> I'm sure I'm not the only one with this problem, right??? I have all knids of books and magazines but still find myself on the net looking for patterns. I have already copied enough to last my life time and someone elses, so tell me is there a wayto stop (besides turning off the computer????
> :roll:


----------



## sam07671 (May 12, 2011)

dotful said:


> I'm sure I'm not the only one with this problem, right??? I have all knids of books and magazines but still find myself on the net looking for patterns. I have already copied enough to last my life time and someone elses, so tell me is there a wayto stop (besides turning off the computer????
> :roll:


LOL!!!! Are you serious.....????????????? I don't mean for this to sound disrespectful but we all do this and since it is a addition and KP is a addition there is no known cure. But it is a good addition.  You are not alone.


----------



## knittersjoy (Mar 1, 2011)

sam07671 said:


> dotful said:
> 
> 
> > I'm sure I'm not the only one with this problem, right??? I have all knids of books and magazines but still find myself on the net looking for patterns. I have already copied enough to last my life time and someone elses, so tell me is there a wayto stop (besides turning off the computer????
> ...


EXACTLY!!!!


----------



## tookie. (Apr 10, 2011)

Joy Marshall said:


> You are not alone. I, too, have shelves of knitting books and patterns but can't resist looking at the ones on the web and either saving them or printing them off. I am the same with recipes.


Gosh, I didn't know there was another pattern and recipe "freak" out there. Those and shoes are my downfall!


----------



## flakefromfla (May 14, 2011)

I thought I was the only one who did that! I have given away lots of pattern books and said I would NOT buy any more,--instead I keep down-loading them! I have even threatened to un-subscribe from groups like this to avoid temptation, but can't . I enjoy reading all the letters and am trying to limit the number of patterns I copy.There should be something like AA for us.


----------



## grandmatimestwo (Mar 30, 2011)

I also have enough patterns to last several lifetimes, but I keep looking for more! That of course leads me to find something I must make, and I need a particular yarn for....which leads to my buying more yarn...and so it goes! My summer vacation is almost over, so I'll be back in the classroom, and will have less time on the computer and for knitting. So sad!


----------



## sam07671 (May 12, 2011)

pugmom5 said:


> At times I get it in my head to get a certain look, then I hunt the patterns looking for that. Of course, I find 3 or 4 that fit the bill and have to have them all.
> 
> I know others are trying to use up their yarn stash without getting new yarn. I am trying to use up my patterns...knit a different one each time.


pugmom. Me to. I am looking for one partiular pattern for a idea I have and whoa!!!!!!!!! all these other neat patterns come up and I say to myself.."Self so and so would like this or So and so would look good in this" so I save it for future use. Not that I may not get aroun to makaing it though. LOL!!!


----------



## sam07671 (May 12, 2011)

Colorado knits said:


> Have you become addicted to looking at patternfish.com yet?
> 
> I keep a spreadsheet of all the patterns I'm interested in. I buy a few each month.


Oh thanks Colorado knits. Another site to check out for patterns. Just what we all need. LOL


----------



## sam07671 (May 12, 2011)

pugmom5 said:


> Housework??? I am supposed to do housework????


LOL Pugmom...I had that same thought


----------



## missblu (Mar 5, 2011)

Another addiction added to our addiction. If it's browsing the I-net, magazine racks or our owm stash of patterns, I am always looking for that next perfect, different or unusual pattern to make. That's my dilema at the moment. Nothing to work on. Am still deliberating on a shawl patter from one of my many books. 
Have wonderful day ya'll.


----------



## Berneeceknitter (May 29, 2011)

If you find the answer please pass it on.I keep copying and it takes up so much room & uses so much paper.When I want a pattern I spend a lot of time trying to find it.Good Luck !!


----------



## cherylpeterson1 (Jan 26, 2011)

Sorry I don't have to time to read all the comments, but I'm certainly in like company here!!
I see someone has already compared this with recipes. I have tried sorting and tossing. There was some progress made, but not enough!!
One of you smart ladies mentioned a spread sheet. That's a great idea for keeping track of them.
You are all the best way to start the day with a smile--God's blessings to each of you.


----------



## msusanc (Apr 5, 2011)

dotful said:


> I'm sure I'm not the only one with this problem, right??? I have all knids of books and magazines but still find myself on the net looking for patterns. I have already copied enough to last my life time and someone elses, so tell me is there a wayto stop (besides turning off the computer????
> :roll:


Nope.


----------



## msusanc (Apr 5, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> pugmom5 said:
> 
> 
> > Housework??? I am supposed to do housework????
> ...


DH bought me a cleaning service but only once a month. The theory is we/I keep it up in-between. But, hey, how unbearable can a house get in 30 days? Just do laundry and run dishwasher as needed and do stuff I like. Not all knitting, also some quilting an lots of grandchildren time. They're growing up way faster than my own kids did :shock:


----------



## nitchik (May 30, 2011)

Guilty as charged!
Now that I can't knit for awhile, I'm even more rabidly looking for patterns!
I have the same problem with recipes - I really _need several lifetimes, like the rest of us. LOL


----------



## Bobbieknits67 (May 10, 2011)

I must admit I am the same. I am almost sure I have enough crochet patterns to last through my life time and probly my future great grand childrens life times as well, but here I am still looking and still down loading patterns. I do not have a stash as I can not afford that at the moment, I guess the patterns are just my wish list of things I only wish I could do if I had the yarn.
Maybe some day I will be able to buy all the yarn I want and do projects but for now I must keep looking and gathering those patterns.


----------



## GGailS (May 23, 2011)

We are addicted - but love it! If you find a cure let me know - I sure could use some help there - haha. Enjoy your day ladies!


----------



## wilbo (Feb 16, 2011)

pamgillies1 said:


> I also have thousands of patterns, some of them are my grandmothers and I am 65!! Always on the lookout for more though. Have you ladies who have hand problems tried knitting with bamboo needles, I have fybromyalgia and arthritis and find them easy to use.
> Pam


Same here, about the arthritis. Bamboo is the way to go. I found I have less pain, as well. Bought a set of 30" circular bamboo from eneedles.com. I use them almost exclusively.

The pattern searching.....yes, I am obsessed as well. Have hundreds copied and magazines/books. too. Never get to them all but I keep surfing.


----------



## matuttle (Jun 6, 2011)

I too am guilty as charged. More patterns than will be used in my lifetime, and more yarn than the "normal" person needs. But how can you pass up something on sale - or go by a new LYS that you find. I figure it is better to buy it all now as I won't be able to afford when (and if) I can ever retire.


----------



## MTNKnitter (Jun 11, 2011)

Join the club of hooked forever. I have the same issues as you, have if you can call them issues. I just stay happy with my knitting and my new patterns.


----------



## i knit (Jan 17, 2011)

so happy im not the only one with this problem!


----------



## past (Apr 3, 2011)

I'm getting so many online patterns that my hard drive is almost full. I have to get a flash drive and get them transferred or buy an external hard drive. I know that I will probably never make even half the patterns I have saved, but I don't buy yarn for the pattern. Once I see yarn I just gotta have I buy it. Then when I finally decide to make something with that gotta have yarn I get the joy of searching through 100s of patterns looking for just the right look for the yarn.


----------



## cbjlinda (May 25, 2011)

I don't think one can everrrr have too many patterns after all that perfect one might be just around the corner.!


dotful said:


> I'm sure I'm not the only one with this problem, right??? I have all knids of books and magazines but still find myself on the net looking for patterns. I have already copied enough to last my life time and someone elses, so tell me is there a wayto stop (besides turning off the computer????
> :roll:


----------



## bonbarnie (Jan 23, 2011)

hi ahve a looseleaf book that says next on the binding. i have them lined-up then when i get a new one, every day, i throw away the ones i question my sanity on that i copied? what the heck better than watching tv or drinking spirits HA! HA!


----------



## cathie white (May 29, 2011)

I find knitting patterns are kind of like recipes/cookbooks---even though I have hundreds, I still go back to the old favourites, and make them again and again. I ENJOY looking at new ones, but still use the tried and true ones!


----------



## mandymoo (Mar 29, 2011)

I to am totally addicted to buying patterns,mainly baby i lost count at 1,131.
I have enough to see me to my end,But as you say when surfing to see whats new,bang i've bought another 5 or more.
But it is my only vice knitting and crocheting so hey,hoo at least i don't need rehab.


----------



## Mountain Mama (May 1, 2011)

Dear Jessica-Jean,
Aren't audio books wonderful? I listen to a book when I am using a pattern where I have to follow rows, and read regular books while I am doing something that doesn't require "thinking", such as stockinette or garter.
I, also, use patterns as ideas rather than the pattern itself. I think "I would rather use THIS lace rather than THAT lace, and it uses the same number of stitches per repeat--" and off I go. And if the finished result doesn't look like the original pattern, it looks the way I want it to look.


----------



## kaliz (Jan 21, 2011)

Me too! Patterns, patterns...Good- Grief! But what I am finding is that while I find a pattern that I think is great, I keep looking and I find another that I actually like better. so another download. Ultimately I find for example, that I went looking for purses, and over a series of months, one in particular remains the one I want to make. So I just keep looking at All the different kinds of things and find that eventually the one I really want to make stands out.


----------



## kraftygayle (Feb 2, 2011)

I am totally addicted too!!! I keep looking for a 12 step program for yarn and pattern addictions. I'm knitting and crocheting as fast as I can. Really enjoy your conversations. Love the one about "housework in between". Made me LOL.


----------



## 12773 (Mar 21, 2011)

I don't see where copying tons of patterns is any different than watching your favorite TV series. There is something so very warm and fuzzy about copying a pattern that speaks to you. (By the way, it is saying manyana) What's the difference in that and collecting recipies? They are recipes whose main ingredient is yarn.


----------



## OTISsmom (Jan 29, 2011)

Collecting is for the most part, a legitimate and healthy pattime.
We imagine what yarn we will use, who it will be for, etc. Sometimes we can even find the pattern when the right occasion arrises. Of course then we need to shop for yet more yarn.


----------



## scotslass (Mar 18, 2011)

I just read every post, I agree with all of you, I am constantly looking, printing up new patterns. I make each afghan in a different pattern, so I am always on the prowl for new ones. I didn't know about patternfish, now I have to go look... can't wait to see what I find.


----------



## Mountain Mama (May 1, 2011)

magicstar said:


> I am just the same, have plenty of pattern books and leaflets but still spend ages looking on here and on the internet for new ones. The amount I have bought with every intention of knitting and then not got round to that one yet I could have used the money to buy some fantastic knitwear


Or maybe more underwear and socks for hubby so I don't need to wash so often--


----------



## Cay (Aug 11, 2011)

I do the same thing, can't figure out why??


dotful said:


> I'm sure I'm not the only one with this problem, right??? I have all knids of books and magazines but still find myself on the net looking for patterns. I have already copied enough to last my life time and someone elses, so tell me is there a wayto stop (besides turning off the computer????
> :roll:


----------



## Charlotte80 (Jan 24, 2011)

lawnchairlady50 said:


> LOL, I have that problem also as well as cookbooks, keep down loading recipies!!!!


I am a triple addict too, Patterns, yarn and recipes. One of the ways I control the pattern addiction is by reading the forum. That uses up so much time I don't have any left to surf for patterns.


----------



## pb54116 (Jun 27, 2011)

I have two baskets full of pattern books and now, with all the places you can get patterns on the Internet, I've got more than I'll ever use up in five lifetimes and yet I keep adding more. I don't go actively looking for patterns - they just keep popping up.


----------



## pb54116 (Jun 27, 2011)

Sierpinski Pamela said:


> Elsie Nichlos I love your flag afghan is it knit or crochet ? see we who craft are never done looking for new ideas god help who ever cleans out the room of stuff Pam


I love that flag afghan, too.


----------



## SEA (Feb 9, 2011)

The other night I was thinking about all my pattern books, magazines, downloads, needles etc.

Who should I think about leaving these to when I am gone? I have a great collection and would like it to go to somebody who would appreciate it. Needles, yarn and patterns OH MY!

SEA

PS Just thinking ahead.


----------



## pb54116 (Jun 27, 2011)

pugmom5 said:


> Housework??? I am supposed to do housework????


LOL


----------



## Mountain Mama (May 1, 2011)

Lisa J. said:


> I am in the same boat. Dont know how to stop. Have stacks of printed patterns, stacks of books and magazines. My hubby asked me why I continue to use up all the space in my favorites spot(he just hates having to scroll through all the saved patterns to look for his saved items). I just dont know what to tell him besides"Guess you better get your own computer". This is a sickness and I am loving being sick. Better get back to looking at patterns....Have a great Day!


Put your saved patterns in their own folder. I have one I creatively called "knitting". Then hubby doesn't have to scroll. Tell him to put his saved things in a folder, too.


----------



## norita willadsen (Jan 19, 2011)

When you find the answer to your question, let me know what it is. Thanks Norita


----------



## kneonknitter (Feb 10, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> pugmom5 said:
> 
> 
> > Housework??? I am supposed to do housework????
> ...


Jessica Jean...use up your stash?? HHHHHHHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA. Thanks for my laugh of the day & as usual, love your posts.


----------



## josiehof (Feb 28, 2011)

Hi,

I do the same thing. I think I will find sometime different. I also have more patterns than I'll ever make. I guess the only thing I can do is throw away some of the patterns. Then I will find I want to do that I threw away. Don't think there's anything to be done.

When I find a pattern that I like I order more yarn. It is never ending.

josiehof


----------



## kraftygayle (Feb 2, 2011)

Told my kids to give my stash to the two local senior centers. I gave my knitting machines to a local vocational school. They loved it. But I would be happy to share with all of you while I'm alive and breathing. Just ask and you shall receive.


----------



## barblaff (Apr 23, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> When I'm unable to get online (like when we're in Syria for months at a time), I sort through the thousands of patterns I saved while online. In between sorting sessions, I knit while listening to audiobooks.
> 
> I sometimes follow a pattern as written, but mostly the patterns serve more as inspiration, and the finished item may be hardly recognizable as having come from a specific pattern.
> 
> ...


Well said.


----------



## barblaff (Apr 23, 2011)

mk said:


> I don't see where copying tons of patterns is any different than watching your favorite TV series. There is something so very warm and fuzzy about copying a pattern that speaks to you. (By the way, it is saying manyana) What's the difference in that and collecting recipies? They are recipes whose main ingredient is yarn.


Right on!


----------



## msusanc (Apr 5, 2011)

Peoline said:


> I've saved so many that I decided to get me one of those " stick" things, 8GB, Now I do not print a pattern unless I'll be working on it, paper and ink was getting to expensive, so now when ever I see a pattern I save it to the stick. Now I can take the patterns with me any where I go and show (on their computer) friends and family all the beautiful patterns.


Great idea to use a memory stick and then just print out patterns when you are Really Going To Knit Them. Good way to save paper and computer space.


----------



## cherylpeterson1 (Jan 26, 2011)

Please don't throw them away--take them to your nearest thrift store!!


----------



## msusanc (Apr 5, 2011)

LaurieJanesplace said:


> then discovered portuguese knitting - learned it in two weeks - increased my speed and the portuguese style saved my hands from arthritis - been knitting in the portuguese style since then with great happiness.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## jostgaman3 (Aug 1, 2011)

pugmom5 said:


> Housework??? I am supposed to do housework????


Huh ow swerk...please define and spell?!?!?! :shock: Kathie


----------



## Bobbieknits67 (May 10, 2011)

It would be so great to have a stash. I think that if I had one I would want to take a few weeks off work and just stand and admire all that yarn and dream of all the things I would/could make.LOL
While that sounds like so much fun, the reality is that I know what I would do with alot of it, I would crochet more for my local homeless shelter and the 2 NICU'S. there is such a great need out there and I love to help them when I can.
I have made lasting friendships with some that work in the hospitals and others that are just there praying their babies survive. It toutches my heart to know that a small controbution such as a hat or booties or a blanket means so much to them.


----------



## judyr (Feb 20, 2011)

I like your reasoning; for a matter of fact, I like all the reasons I have seen about collecting patterns. As I tell my friends, it's better and more healthy than sitting in a bar drinking or stealing hub caps. I am so glad to be in such great company with you gals. We ought to start a Knitter's Anonymous, or I can't get enough knitting done in a day type club. I love all you guys. For awhile I thought I was alone and a yarn junkie. You have made me feel quite normal.


----------



## msusanc (Apr 5, 2011)

Berneeceknitter said:


> If you find the answer please pass it on.I keep copying and it takes up so much room & uses so much paper.When I want a pattern I spend a lot of time trying to find it.Good Luck !!


Try using the memory stick like Peolite (did I get that name right?). I'm going to try it.


----------



## PVCats55 (May 22, 2011)

pugmom5 said:


> Housework??? I am supposed to do housework????


I knew I was forgetting to do something. Who has time when there is so many other fun things to do. Hey, we don't live forever.


----------



## Sewtimemolly (Jul 29, 2011)

I have the same addiction. Not sure I want to be cured. I have so many patterns and yet there is always something out there tempting me to get another. Guess it is better than craving food all the time.


----------



## dawn4knit (Jul 25, 2011)

[
Yeah, I have that problem. I definitely have more time to knit than I actually spend knitting. As it is, my hands hurt a lot. I have overdone it a few times, and I paid the price for weeks. I don't want to have to stop knitting ... much wiser to knit for shorter periods of time and get less done.

If only I were a faster knitter ...[/quote]
I thought maybe I was the only crazy person who knit until they got tendonitis or carpal tunnel. i live in fear I won't be able to knit.

:hunf: :hunf: :hunf:


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

I confess I am addicted to patterns, yarm, recipes. books and sewing materials etc. My DH tries very hard to help me keep these addictions under control, but alas he feels it is a loosing battle. I fear he's right. He bought me my own computer so I could store recipes and patterns on and not buy so many books and magazines. Didn't work. Just gave me more opportunity to go to more places for patterns and recipes. Bought me a Kindle so I won't have so many books around the house making more dust bunnies. Didn't work, bought another book on the way out the door with my Kindle purchase. He had a craft room built for me, I am still taking over the house. I try very hard to keep everything in order, but sigh, you all know how it is. Right?? Oh well he loves me for me and I appreciate he puts up with my addictions.


----------



## bjelam1969 (Feb 15, 2011)

I'm with you all!!! I have some many patterns sites and blogs bookmarked I'll never get through all of them. Then the patterns I print off cause I'm going to do those ASAP!! Then just yesterday, I ordered 3 knitting books!!! Oh well, like someone else said...it keeps me out of trouble and I love just looking at the books and THINKING about making them.


----------



## Carlaallaire (Mar 5, 2011)

dotful said:


> I'm sure I'm not the only one with this problem, right??? I have all knids of books and magazines but still find myself on the net looking for patterns. I have already copied enough to last my life time and someone elses, so tell me is there a wayto stop (besides turning off the computer????
> :roll:


It's like lady birds--they go look at all the nests the males have made, then pick the best. I am in quest of the perfect pattern, and sooner or later, I will find it. It's like I found a pattern for my DD for a sweater to wear at work, since her office is in the Arctic Zone. It wasn't exactly what I wanted, so copied it off and put it on the shelf. Sure nuff, one of the ladies on here posted about knitted side-to-side garments. I went to the site and found the PERFECT swing sweater/coat for her! Love you guys!


----------



## msusanc (Apr 5, 2011)

I think there is a pattern here (excuse the pun). We are addictive collectors and not just of one thing. This week I am giving my library 230 quilting books. Still quilt but who needs all those books? Today someone is coming over to possibly purchase all the fabric-dying materials I collected during that phase. Every now and then I watch an episode of "Hoarders" on TV just to make myself feel better (that I'm not that bad, that is). Next week my sister is giving me all the best of her Yarn stash plus ball winder and swift. . Nature hates a vacuum. (and I hate TO vacuum LOL).


----------



## MaggieFL45 (Apr 18, 2011)

I am exactly the same with patterns, recipes, books.... The list goes on. Maybe its the old saying, He/She who has the MOST....wins???!! It really is a compelling quest and I for one have no control over it. Nor do I want to. If I quit searching how will I ever know what else is out there!!! LOL!!! I keep all my patterns and recipes on a portable 4G hard drive and have already told my kids if they havent taken up the skills by the time I pass on to be sure to donate them to a worthy person or charity. Someone will love them as much as I do...even if they never get through a third of it. It's my other "stash"!!!


----------



## Homeshppr (Feb 28, 2011)

It's the creativity in us that constantly bubbles inside us and inspires us to look for our next beautiful project.

I believe knitting is an ART that is no different than painting, drawing, sculpting, photography, scrap-booking or any other you'd care to name. We create because it's in us and we enjoy it. We collect our materials, supplies and inspiration because it's what keeps our art alive.


----------



## RavinRed (Apr 18, 2011)

Addiction....I have it too!


----------



## Dixiel (Jul 29, 2011)

I all way ask my self why am I looking for patterns all so. I have enough crochet patterns to last a life time and more. But I don't have near enough knitting patterns. Then when on like I see some pattern that I like to try. But I have only been knitting for 2 months now. but I would like to move on to more than scarfs and dishclothes one of these days.


----------



## jostgaman3 (Aug 1, 2011)

MBahre said:


> One of my sons passed away in June and one of the things that keep my going is my knitting, when another son was in Iraq each stitch was a prayer.


I am so sorry and am keeping you in prayer from now on...have a son leaving for Bahrain ( not as dangerous as Iraq)...don't think it's in Scripture, but I bet God has a special channel for knitter's prayers. Kathie


----------



## bjelam1969 (Feb 15, 2011)

Homeshppr said:


> It's the creativity in us that constantly bubbles inside us and inspires us to look for our next beautiful project.
> 
> I believe knitting is an ART that is no different than painting, drawing, sculpting, photography, scrap-booking or any other you'd care to name. We create because it's in us and we enjoy it. We collect our materials, supplies and inspiration because it's what keeps our art alive.


Love this!!! You're right we are artist. Like JJ said we may start with the pattern but we all have to put "ourselves" into the work.


----------



## SEA (Feb 9, 2011)

OMG your little one is so sweet.

SEA


----------



## jangags (Mar 10, 2011)

dotful said:


> I'm sure I'm not the only one with this problem, right??? I have all knids of books and magazines but still find myself on the net looking for patterns. I have already copied enough to last my life time and someone elses, so tell me is there a wayto stop (besides turning off the computer????
> :roll:


I do too! It's a sickness!! LOLOLOLOl.


----------



## bjelam1969 (Feb 15, 2011)

SEA said:


> OMG your little one is so sweet.
> 
> SEA


If you're talking about Cooper, he is now 7 months old and starting to crawl.....he's developing his own personality and is quite a character. He can paddy cake and wave bye-bye so we think he's adorable. I have 3 grandsons and need to get a pic of all 3 to use.
Thanks, be


----------



## yvettegiesemann (Aug 9, 2011)

Speaking of patterns, I love your flag in your picture. Is it a blanket? Do you still have the pattern if it is chrochet. I would love to make it for 4th of July decoration.
Thanks,
Yvette


----------



## nanapwc (Apr 20, 2011)

AMEN SISTERS!!!!!! I too have alot of patterns but find my self doing the same as all of you. And lets not talk about buying yarn, when my stash is large enough as it is. Man oh Man, am I a hoarder? I'm beginning to think so.


----------



## Swansonsrs (Aug 16, 2011)

Pardon me for saying what is obvious - but why are YOU doing "himself's" clothes?

Is he disabled?


----------



## Nonnie (Feb 4, 2011)

I agree. I went through all my copied patterns over the weekend and here I am runnung more
Crazy


----------



## Karoy (Jul 29, 2011)

Oh wow! You have that same dreaded disease and so do I. I do the same thing, but not only with knit patterns. I do the same with recipes. I have countless recipe books, I've created my own book using my mother's and my mother's-in-law recipes and yet I still go online and collect more! What is wrong with me? :lol:


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

I know what it is.. We are gifted with too much imagination. We can imagine ourselves knitting those patterns, working with that yarn, and that gives us pleasure, so we buy more, more, more, ha hahahaha


----------



## kittykatzmom (Mar 1, 2011)

Looking for new patterns is in the blood or DNA as some would say. Just like new recipes - who can pass up a good one even if you never make it?


----------



## MzBarnz (Aug 15, 2011)

Pattern Junkies UNITE!!


----------



## kittykatzmom (Mar 1, 2011)

I think this is a much better recreation habit than some many people have. My late step mother would be drinking beer out of a plastic cup at 9am in the morning. UGH!


----------



## bjelam1969 (Feb 15, 2011)

Now I have a new problem.....my hubby's retired!!! He use to work 2nd shift(3:00pm-11:00pm) so I could go shopping, get the stuff in the house and well hidden while he was working. Now it takes some pretty creative thinking to get the stuff in and him not be any wiser


----------



## Southern Gal (Apr 6, 2011)

galaxycraft said:


> I don't go looking for them, but when I am surfing and find something I like...shoot... just have to have it! :>)


  ditto for me also. i see another thing someone more advanced has done, and even though i am a beginner, i think wow, that is fantastic and why not get a copy, and maybe one day i can figure out how to do it, so i have a note book full already of possibles :?


----------



## lillyella (Aug 14, 2011)

I am always looking for new patterns l never have the right one. would it be a good idea to start a swap shop for patterns.


----------



## flinto72 (May 6, 2011)

Wow! And here I thought I was the only one. Golly gee there are so many of us with this same afliction that I'm sort of concerned that maybe we're being watched by the gremlins that hide on the internet and they are going to come and get us. In reality friends I find the pattern we're all disclosing is international and some of us are addicted to multiples like cook books, antiques, pottery, flower frogs, old glass, wall pockets, etc. My list could be endless, but I find that all these addictions combined have kept my sanity in this world of escalating conflicts.


----------



## elcue (Jul 1, 2011)

I have 2 enormous binders filled with knit & crochet patterns I've downloaded. If I retire today, knit 10 hours a day, & live to be 110 I won't make them all. Still, I cannot stop spending potential knitting time surfing patterns & can't refrain from printing several each week. I am hopeless...


----------



## Weezieo77 (Feb 24, 2011)

I have several a week to find a new home for. Glad I'm not the only one! Always find something better. I have been organizing them into binders of late.


----------



## nanapwc (Apr 20, 2011)

I've got mine in binders also. I need to get them in an organized fashion though. (ex: scarfs, afghans etc)


----------



## nanapwc (Apr 20, 2011)

Also Weezieo77 as I have told you before that is the sweetest little dog I've ever seen. I've got her pic as an inspiration to me that she's the type of dog I want when I get to that point.


----------



## GrandmaD2012 (Mar 8, 2011)

I have this addiction as well but do not want to be cured! I have so many patterns, so much stash, and so many cookbooks I will have to live to at least 200 to use all of these collections. Even sadder, my daughter cannot knit or crochet and cooks using things like "Hamburger Helper". My son loves to cook but cannot picture him with needles, so will have to start working on extending my life time I guess.


----------



## judyr (Feb 20, 2011)

elcue said:


> I have 2 enormous binders filled with knit & crochet patterns I've downloaded. If I retire today, knit 10 hours a day, & live to be 110 I won't make them all. Still, I cannot stop spending potential knitting time surfing patterns & can't refrain from printing several each week. I am hopeless...


whoa - you and I have to be sisters!!!!


----------



## judyr (Feb 20, 2011)

bjelam1969 said:


> Now I have a new problem.....my hubby's retired!!! He use to work 2nd shift(3:00pm-11:00pm) so I could go shopping, get the stuff in the house and well hidden while he was working. Now it takes some pretty creative thinking to get the stuff in and him not be any wiser


I have that same problem too, but I look at it this way. Why hide the stuff, he probably goes out and buys out the hardware store, mine does. He had more tools than Doan's has pills. And he also knows that I have a stash. Let's face it girls, we have an addiction problem, but when I get snowed in I am grateful for that stash!!!


----------



## kittykatzmom (Mar 1, 2011)

I don't have anyone to pass my treasures onto and that makes me sad. Hopefully someone will end up with them and have a good time.


----------



## Naomi D (May 29, 2011)

That definitely is a good question! And when you find out how to "control this addiction" please let me know! :wink:


----------



## josiehof (Feb 28, 2011)

Hi,

Has anyone checked the YouTube video about speed knitting? It is unreal. I hope she does not belong to this forum. Made me feel so slow.

josiehof


----------



## kittykatzmom (Mar 1, 2011)

you don't!


----------



## noni (Apr 12, 2011)

I have been online looking for a pattern for a sweater poncho with a hood. Has anyone seen one like this??? It is shaped like a poncho but has sleeves and a hood. Thanks


----------



## wendyt (Jul 6, 2011)

I have a need of looking for patterns and finding a new wool shop its like A CHILD BUYING SWEETIES, TOTALLY A MUST


----------



## Dlclose (Jun 26, 2011)

dotful said:


> I'm sure I'm not the only one with this problem, right??? I have all knids of books and magazines but still find myself on the net looking for patterns. I have already copied enough to last my life time and someone elses, so tell me is there a wayto stop (besides turning off the computer????
> :roll:


I have the same problem. I have a huge 3 ring binder full of patterns and I keep looking for more! Am I a n addict? Is this OCD behavior?


----------



## grandma-s (Jun 17, 2011)

I am a pattern/stash junkie as well. I have binders full of patterns - did the same with cross-stitch and have not really used many of the ones I have copied or bought, or the cross-stitch kits that are sitting in totes. I don't think there is a cure and the stash keeps growing as well - not sure who buys it all, it definitely wouldn't be me!!


----------



## debdobalina (Apr 21, 2011)

Um, no, I certainly don't have this problem!


----------



## lettuceshop (May 20, 2011)

Joy Marshall said:


> You are not alone. I, too, have shelves of knitting books and patterns but can't resist looking at the ones on the web and either saving them or printing them off. I am the same with recipes.


We must be kindred spirits! I thought I was the only daft one.


----------



## Isis (Mar 24, 2011)

I've just re-started knitted after a long lay off but I have to admit the patterns are building up and along with all the cross stitch charts,patterns and floss I need to live until I,m 750 yrs old to use it all up - I'm off to knit


----------



## cherylpeterson1 (Jan 26, 2011)

Hello, my name is Cheryl. I have more patterns/recipes than I can make in my life time. I admit to needing help . . . 

Do we need to start a support group? Or would we just end up exchanges patterns/recipes and our collections would only grow larger?


----------



## brenda1946 (Mar 18, 2011)

MY husband keeps telling me that i use all the ink up printing patterns and for older friends at knitting group who dont have access to a computer and printer and wouldnt know how anyway. It takes up a lot of time looking and then printing them. We have no time for anything else.


----------



## vsigsheba (Aug 15, 2011)

"She who dies with the most patterns is not stitching fast enough!"


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

tenaj said:


> I decided that the patterns are not things I may make but the joy the picture brings me.
> 
> I look at a pattern picture and say to myself; I must make that. I know I probably will not make it. With me I have learned to be content with 'sight appeal'.
> 
> ...


Besides _not_ printing out patterns I'm not actually knitting NOW, I have discovered that I can save just the photo of the interesting knitted/crocheted item to my Pictures file (in a sub-file called Knit Ideas). Since my screen-saver is my Picture file, I get to see the photos from time to time. Suits me. :-D


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Besides _not_ printing out patterns I'm not actually knitting NOW, I have discovered that I can save just the photo of the interesting knitted/crocheted item to my Pictures file (in a sub-file called Knit Ideas). Since my screen-saver is my Picture file, I get to see the photos from time to time. Suits me. :-D


Thanks for the wonderful idea. I'm going to do that.


----------



## SylviaC (Aug 14, 2011)

Lisa J. said:


> I am in the same boat. Dont know how to stop. Have stacks of printed patterns, stacks of books and magazines. My hubby asked me why I continue to use up all the space in my favorites spot(he just hates having to scroll through all the saved patterns to look for his saved items). I just dont know what to tell him besides"Guess you better get your own computer". This is a sickness and I am loving being sick. Better get back to looking at patterns....Have a great Day!


This is the first time I have posted so I hope I am not messing up the original post by adding to it but here goes. I have created a word document that has all my favourite links and I can just click on the one I want. That way 'my favourites' stays short. A lot of these links came from here and thanks to everyone for posting them.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

I'm not looking for patterns, they are looking for me - They keep jumping up on KP or off the magazine rack. Some follow me home from friend's or are lurking at the yarn store. It would be cruel not to give them a home. Besides, styles change, techniques challenge and those I knit for have different tastes, ages and gender. What's a girl to do???


----------



## SylviaC (Aug 14, 2011)

dotful said:


> I'm sure I'm not the only one with this problem, right??? I have all knids of books and magazines but still find myself on the net looking for patterns. I have already copied enough to last my life time and someone elses, so tell me is there a wayto stop (besides turning off the computer????
> :roll:


I too have extensive patterns downloaded, all in titled folders and subsections. I add to them every single day. My son asked me if I would ever make all of these patterns and I told him 'of course not, but I now have lots of choices'. Sorry there is no way to stop it until you really want to. For me that will never happen. LOL


----------



## kittykatzmom (Mar 1, 2011)

I would rather use up ink than sit in a bar. I come from a family that enjoyed the bar scene and luckily I didn't inherit that part of them. Take me to a craft shop anytime!


----------



## noni (Apr 12, 2011)

knitgirl389 said:


> Jessica-Jean said:
> 
> 
> > When I'm unable to get online (like when we're in Syria for months at a time), I sort through the thousands of patterns I saved while online. In between sorting sessions, I knit while listening to audiobooks.
> ...


I listen to audiobooks all the time. Especially at night when I can't sleep.


----------



## melstedar (Apr 13, 2011)

me too - don't worry a bout it! Just use a good pen and good quality paper! :lol:


----------



## 9898 (Mar 5, 2011)

INSPIRATION!


----------



## sues4hrts (Apr 22, 2011)

I figure it is a clean moral hobby and ait really makes me happy! Isn't that what it is all about. The more the merrier!


----------



## KnitNutAZ (Feb 9, 2011)

pugmom5 said:


> Housework??? I am supposed to do housework????


What's housework?


----------



## 9898 (Mar 5, 2011)

MOTIVAION!


----------



## 9898 (Mar 5, 2011)

RELAXATION!


----------



## Donna57 (Jul 27, 2011)

My hubbie and I have just retired, and I'm enjoying all this extra free time to knit and scrap. Hubbie has his own stuff down in his man cave. I clean the bathroom, he does the laundry. We take turns cooking when were hungry. Dishes in the dishwasher. Dust bunnies look after themselves! And, is there a way to keep all these printed patterns from the net sorted so you don't keep printing the same ones?


----------



## msusanc (Apr 5, 2011)

MaggieFL45 said:


> I am exactly the same with patterns, recipes, books.... The list goes on. Maybe its the old saying, He/She who has the MOST....wins???!! "!!!


My sister has already declared me the winner. Not sure it's a title I relish.


----------



## Molly Jo (Jan 31, 2011)

I love watching Hoarders. I am a pattern hoarder. I have notebooks full of them. These are my wish books, just like the Sears Christmas catalog when I was a kid. I can only knit or crochet so many. As long as I'm having fun -- I'll continue. Thank you to the many designers out there.


----------



## rose haft (Jul 30, 2011)

I'm starting to knit for Christmas gifts, but each gift I want to be as individual as the recipient. Therefore, Norma, whose kitchen is in red roosters needs dishcloths with roosters or the hexagonal chicken wire or something else "country." Otherwise I wouldn't make something so easily bought. Can I get an amen?


----------



## msusanc (Apr 5, 2011)

rose haft said:


> I'm starting to knit for Christmas gifts, but each gift I want to be as individual as the recipient. Therefore, Norma, whose kitchen is in red roosters needs dishcloths with roosters or the hexagonal chicken wire or something else "country." Otherwise I wouldn't make something so easily bought. Can I get an amen?


AMEN!


----------



## SusieQ3 (Aug 10, 2011)

Oh thank goodness it isn't only me!!!!! This morning I received three new knitting and crochet books I have ordered and still have two to arrive. I cannot go into the supermarket for food without having a sneeky look at the magazines and if there is a new knit or crochet mag I have to buy it!! I cannot lift the box that contains all my internet patterns that I have printed. WERE WE SEPARATED AT BIRTH?????????? :?: :mrgreen: :twisted:


----------



## MarshaH (Mar 23, 2011)

I print soooo many patterns that for christmas my DH gave me new ink cartridges for the printer. Best gift yet.


----------



## Irish Lori (Mar 26, 2011)

I find my addiction to collecting patterns quite simple to explain.... I have a stainless steel sieve of a memory, if I don't collect that pattern when I find it, I'll never find it again, and I never know in advance what pattern I am going to want to use for something, Hence, I collect, and collect, and collect......

As for housework..... That's Maggie's job, when the dust bunny's start moving, she has something new to play with,( takes her mind off my yarn balls) and hey, when dust bunnies become cat toys, then they are not dust ball any longer, there fore not subject to the rules and regs of housecleaning. That's my story and I sticking to it!


----------



## skfowler (Apr 13, 2011)

There's no cure for what we've got! But it sure is fun!!


----------



## rose haft (Jul 30, 2011)

Finding the perfect pattern.....Priceless!


----------



## norita willadsen (Jan 19, 2011)

Since there are no dumb questions, what is a memory stick? Norrita


----------



## Bobbieknits67 (May 10, 2011)

I have 22 huge 3 ring binders all with free crochet patterns that I have downloaded and printed out, right now they are sitting in boxes waiting for me to find a place for them in my home. LOL! When I go someone is going to have one heck of a time cleaning out that room. They are from beginner to pro. and no I am not at a point where I could even begin to do half of them, but hope that one day I will get there. I want so badly to take a class or 5 and hopfully advance my knowledge. Peicing things together such as a baby sweater, or where to start the round for the sleaves, and things of that nature are what hold me back at this point. 
Well ok that and not being able to buy the yarn. When I get the bank off my back and can know for sure that this house is mine, I will be able to breath a little easier, and maybe start spending some of the money on yarn. LOL Well thats my dream anyway!!!!


----------



## bjelam1969 (Feb 15, 2011)

kelloggb said:


> I have 22 huge 3 ring binders all with free crochet patterns that I have downloaded and printed out, right now they are sitting in boxes waiting for me to find a place for them in my home. LOL! When I go someone is going to have one heck of a time cleaning out that room. They are from beginner to pro. and no I am not at a point where I could even begin to do half of them, but hope that one day I will get there. I want so badly to take a class or 5 and hopfully advance my knowledge. Peicing things together such as a baby sweater, or where to start the round for the sleaves, and things of that nature are what hold me back at this point.
> Well ok that and not being able to buy the yarn. When I get the bank off my back and can know for sure that this house is mine, I will be able to breath a little easier, and maybe start spending some of the money on yarn. LOL Well thats my dream anyway!!!!


I think you win!! 22....wow!!


----------



## Carlyta (Mar 23, 2011)

Sorry, can't help you. I do the same thing--so many websites, so many patterns--see a pattern I like--save it and print it. Can't help it. :lol:


----------



## lettuceshop (May 20, 2011)

love it, love it, love it!


----------



## nevadalynn (Apr 27, 2011)

I know! I do the same thing....I have file boxes full of patterns (organized at last, I might add). I look at is as the perfect pattern is, again, just a look away. I say a knitter can't have too many patterns.


----------



## Metrogal (Mar 15, 2011)

I've been doing the same thing for years. Nope...no way. I know I'll never quit. It gives me a deep sense of security!


----------



## 9898 (Mar 5, 2011)

STALLIZATION! that's putting off till tomorrow what you could be doing whenst you "browse" through patterns!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

dotful - don't feel alone. i have four reams of paper stacked up here of patterns i copied off my computer waiting to go into plastic sleeves and into the right notebook. i will need several lifetimes to use them all. but i justify it by saying it could be worse - it could be wine, women and song. lol

sam



dotful said:


> I'm sure I'm not the only one with this problem, right??? I have all knids of books and magazines but still find myself on the net looking for patterns. I have already copied enough to last my life time and someone elses, so tell me is there a wayto stop (besides turning off the computer????
> :roll:


----------



## Pocahontas (Apr 15, 2011)

I have learned to be content with who I am. I rarely watch tv, don't buy lots of clothes and dislike shopping (excluding knitting/yarn related items). I have tons of patterns, lots of yarn and knitting paraphernalia. I've not counted it up in numbers, but I won't apologize for my idiosycrasies. I enjoy doing what I do and encourage you all to embrace your healthy addictions. I love having this like-minded group who understands my love of yarn and knitting.


----------



## nanad (Mar 9, 2011)

Hi J-J--I have been on the site for a while and notice you are too,you have been so much help to everyone and I always look forward to your answers. I was wondering if you could let me know how you like the audio books? I just received three new books but find I just can't find the time to be on kp, knit,cross-stitch,work in my yard etc. I could sit outside and knit while using an audio book but know-no-one that has used them. I know this is long but could you let me know if you enjoy them and can you get them in all books,also the basic cost. Thank you nana-d


----------



## manianice (May 3, 2011)

I have so many patterns also. I have saved them from the net and printed out some that I have in loose leaf binders.
That does not stop me from looking for more on the net.
I could not possibly make every one that I have.


----------



## lienie (Aug 1, 2011)

I do the same thing. I look for different things, depending on what I want to try. Right now it is flowers. Before that I looked for shawl pattern, did not print out any. I intend to look for more shawl patterns.


----------



## karenrguenther (Jun 3, 2011)

pugmom5 said:


> Housework??? I am supposed to do housework????


I totally agree! HHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHa


----------



## Pocahontas (Apr 15, 2011)

pearlone said:


> I confess I am addicted to patterns, yarm, recipes. books and sewing materials etc. My DH tries very hard to help me keep these addictions under control, but alas he feels it is a loosing battle. I fear he's right. He bought me my own computer so I could store recipes and patterns on and not buy so many books and magazines. Didn't work. Just gave me more opportunity to go to more places for patterns and recipes. Bought me a Kindle so I won't have so many books around the house making more dust bunnies. Didn't work, bought another book on the way out the door with my Kindle purchase. He had a craft room built for me, I am still taking over the house. I try very hard to keep everything in order, but sigh, you all know how it is. Right?? Oh well he loves me for me and I appreciate he puts up with my addictions.


We are so blessed to have our wonderful husbands. Yours sounds just like mine. He has always been supportive of whatever I am doing. And you sound just like me - I'd be the one buying books on my way out with a new Kindle. We respect each other and appreciate each other's interests.


----------



## GGailS (May 23, 2011)

karenrguenther said:


> pugmom5 said:
> 
> 
> > Housework??? I am supposed to do housework????
> ...


----------



## GGailS (May 23, 2011)

as you say - WHAT IS HOUSEWORK! Ha Ha.
There is ajoke going around internet re how to do the housework throught the computer - file under the recycle bin & delete - if anyone has it could you please send it - need to print it & give to my family. Thanks. ;-)


----------



## Valkyrie (Feb 26, 2011)

Yes there is a way to stop looking for new patterns, and it is called the delete button on your computer. That is what I have started to do, delete, delete, delete. Until I have at least tried some of the patterns that I have yarn for, I am not going to collect any more.
But I always look and read all of this forum.


----------



## ajay (Mar 8, 2011)

I had carpal tunnel surgery May 20th the doctor cut a nerve and I had to go back in on May 27th for repair. Needless to say I have not been doing any knitting, so I spend my knitting time on the internet looking for patterns. I won't live long enough to knit all the patterns I have found. It might be up to a year for the nerve to heal.


----------



## freckles (May 21, 2011)

Housework? What's that? I' m so glad there are others in the same boat! Of course if the Board of Health shows up, I'm in trouble.....
but all my yarn is safely undercover and no animals or smokers in the house<G>


----------



## prt (Jul 22, 2011)

I have several creative outlets and I do the same thing with them all - scrapbooking, card making, and knitting. I love to learn about them and when I see something new (new to me, at least) I want to capture it before I forget about it or where I found it. I work a very demanding job that requires rather long hours. I appreciate that job, but while it gives me the means to afford all the books and materials I buy to support my habits, it also takes away the time that I would love to be spending on them so I don't really have the opportunities to spend the time I want to spend on them. A cruel catch22, right? Ah, well, such is life...  I'll just keep collecting those books, patterns, layouts, and sketches and continue to dream about having hours and hours of time to explore them.


----------



## nuclearfinz (Feb 23, 2011)

Because we are all hoarders? Could have worse problems....


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

lawnchairlady50 said:


> LOL, I have that problem also as well as cookbooks, keep down loading recipies!!!!


I cure myself of cookbooks I quit cooking. I still have a closet full that I can't part with.
I crochet for about 3 yrs. got tired of it and switch to knitting. Knitting I find so relaxing I don't think I will ever 
give it up unless my hands or mind forces me to. Now I'm collecting free patterns from this forum and enjoying every min. of it.


----------



## Jansk (May 1, 2011)

I do exactly the same. My computer is jammed with stuff I will never get round to knitting and my bedroom is stuffed full of paper patterns and knitting magazines that I will never get round to using. Must be some sort of strange disease lol

Jan


----------



## celiaj (Apr 7, 2011)

I am sooo glad to hear that I am not the only one who just can't resist looking up and copying patterns, and I already have way more than I will ever use, what is wrong w/me I wonder. Oh well, things could be worse I guess.

Celia


----------



## LaurieJanesplace (Aug 8, 2011)

Donna57 said:


> My hubbie and I have just retired, and I'm enjoying all this extra free time to knit and scrap. Hubbie has his own stuff down in his man cave. I clean the bathroom, he does the laundry. We take turns cooking when were hungry. Dishes in the dishwasher. Dust bunnies look after themselves! And, is there a way to keep all these printed patterns from the net sorted so you don't keep printing the same ones?


Donna - I don't print the patterns - I save patterns to my hard drive and a back up copy on a flash drive - so when I'm traveling I still have all of them - thousands with me. It saves trees and money I can then spend on more yarn.

I appreciate your outlook on dust bunnies - they deserve a life too.

My pattern files are treated like the old card catalog from a library - topic files - author(designer files) - color files - size files - website files - with cross references - then alphabetized. Works for me.....I also download the url (website address with the pattern and a picture if there is one.) That way I've not lost a pattern I liked in forever.


----------



## Homeshppr (Feb 28, 2011)

prt said:


> I have several creative outlets and I do the same thing with them all - scrapbooking, card making, and knitting. I love to learn about them and when I see something new (new to me, at least) I want to capture it before I forget about it or where I found it. I work a very demanding job that requires rather long hours. I appreciate that job, but while it gives me the means to afford all the books and materials I buy to support my habits, it also takes away the time that I would love to be spending on them so I don't really have the opportunities to spend the time I want to spend on them. A cruel catch22, right? Ah, well, such is life...  I'll just keep collecting those books, patterns, layouts, and sketches and continue to dream about having hours and hours of time to explore them.


Joy of Life, I've decided, is all about balancing TIME and MONEY.

It always seemed to me when I had the money (working very hard to accomplish that for my family), I never had the time!!

Now that I'm retired and have plenty of time, money has become liimited--so I have to change my way of thinking about what I buy and how I use it.

You know what, though? I was happy when I was busy and I'm happy being creative--with my knitting and my wallet

:wink:


----------



## littlewind53 (Apr 25, 2011)

Dar19Knits said:


> I am also a pattern junkie! Its so much fun surfing the internet during lunchtime.


lunchtime? I loose track of time, so I don't let myself on if I am at work....


----------



## Edith M (Aug 10, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> When I'm unable to get online (like when we're in Syria for months at a time), I sort through the thousands of patterns I saved while online. In between sorting sessions, I knit while listening to audiobooks.
> 
> I sometimes follow a pattern as written, but mostly the patterns serve more as inspiration, and the finished item may be hardly recognizable as having come from a specific pattern.
> 
> If I spent all my waking hours knitting, I'd never be able to use up all my yarn, let alone do all the patterns I've collected. But if I spent all my waking hours knitting, I would probably develop more than just the occasional discomfort while knitting. It could get far worse and force me to cease knitting altogether!  So, I take a break from knitting to surf the Internet and spy out unseen patterns; that's more fun than housework. :-D


What's housework?


----------



## littlewind53 (Apr 25, 2011)

Joy Marshall said:


> You are not alone. I, too, have shelves of knitting books and patterns but can't resist looking at the ones on the web and either saving them or printing them off. I am the same with recipes.


I used to buy cookbooks because I liked one or two recipies, then when I wanted to make anything would spend hours looking through them and end up making old familiar meals. I have given apple boxes of books to the library and still have about a million left....

Knitting Patterns: My to-do binder is actually up to about 5 or 6 folums so far and I still have reams of patterns to be put away. I spend so much time looking at them and dreaming about the finished product and what I could make for whom , I never get the needles out of the case...


----------



## debdawg (May 16, 2011)

I know what you mean I'm the same way. It an addicdion but one I'm happy to have!!


----------



## ingrid krysiak (Jun 5, 2011)

hi your surely not alone looking for new patterns, igotknittingbooks with patterns from back inthe 1970, i keep them,but i like to find newones,i printed offlots from websites.there is allways something new i like toknit,carry on asyou are and happyclicking,lol ingrid


----------



## dotful (May 3, 2011)

I guess I got my answer, I'm not the only one with the collection of patterns problem, thanks now I feel much better!!!! Now for the next problem, I need a pattern for an easy knit sweater for 2-girl and 3-boy, I know, I know, I'm addicted but in need of an easy easy pattern. Thanks for your help.


----------



## Edith M (Aug 10, 2011)

josiehof said:


> Hi,
> 
> I do the same thing. I think I will find sometime different. I also have more patterns than I'll ever make. I guess the only thing I can do is throw away some of the patterns. Then I will find I want to do that I threw away. Don't think there's anything to be done.
> 
> ...


Throw away a pattern..............Heaven forfend!!


----------



## Edith M (Aug 10, 2011)

Jansk said:


> I do exactly the same. My computer is jammed with stuff I will never get round to knitting and my bedroom is stuffed full of paper patterns and knitting magazines that I will never get round to using. Must be some sort of strange disease lol
> 
> Jan


And there is no cure for this disease so enjoy it.


----------



## BogiesMom (Aug 14, 2011)

I'm afraid it's a disease for which there is no cure. I too suffer from this common condition. Maybe we should start a support group. :lol:


----------



## martymcd (Mar 11, 2011)

I have the same problem. I've sworn off net patterns, hitting the library.


----------



## lavertera (Mar 15, 2011)

Ahhh, that is me!! I think I am always looking for something new, even though I have loads and loads of books and patterns. I am not going to be guilty about it cos, looking isn't bad. I get loads of ideas off other patterns and can make an outfit unique to me.

Carry on looking!!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Bobbieknits67 (May 10, 2011)

My brother told me he was going to find my 3 or 4 huge office filling cabnits to srore my patterns in. He was only joking around at first, but after some discussion about it, he says to me," hey you really need to do that cuz if theres ever a fire the filling cabnits are metal and wont burn and you wouldnt loose them all." LOL 
He's crazy but got to love him for thinking of me like that. All that paper, WOW wouldnt take long to go up in flames!!! He got me to thinking about it thats for sure


----------



## Valkyrie (Feb 26, 2011)

ajay,
I had carpal tunnel release surgery on both wrists yrs, decades ago, and was able to knit within a few months. I was back to work in 3 weeks. The recuperation time really isn't that long. And though I have other joint problems, no wrist problems at all! Think positive.  ;-)


----------



## knitpurltink (Aug 9, 2011)

dotful said:


> I'm sure I'm not the only one with this problem, right??? I have all knids of books and magazines but still find myself on the net looking for patterns. I have already copied enough to last my life time and someone elses, so tell me is there a wayto stop (besides turning off the computer????
> :roll:


I use to do the same thing. I think I was afraid I will start knitting one AND then I will find a better pattern (the perfect one). I now think, if I find a better pattern I will just buy more yarn. Or maybe I am like people that buy cookbooks to read and never make a recipe... hmmmmmmmmmm!


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

dawn4knit said:


> I thought maybe I was the only crazy person who knit until they got tendonitis or carpal tunnel. i live in fear I won't be able to knit.
> 
> :hunf: :hunf: :hunf:


Which is _why_ it is advantageous to learn and use an assortment of methods - throwing, continental, Portugese, etc. - of managing the yarn. Just don't mix them up on the same project; your tension with one or another method isn't likely to be the same.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

cherylpeterson1 said:


> Please don't throw them away--take them to your nearest thrift store!!


Where I may snap them up and add them to my own overwhelming collection!! :thumbup: 
Well .... how do you think my stash got so big anyway? :twisted:


----------



## ajay (Mar 8, 2011)

Valkyrie said:


> ajay,
> I had carpal tunnel release surgery on both wrists yrs, decades ago, and was able to knit within a few months. I was back to work in 3 weeks. The recuperation time really isn't that long. And though I have other joint problems, no wrist problems at all! Think positive.  ;-)


I also had the surgery in my right wrist years ago and no trouble. This time the surgeon cut a nerve in my hand.My index finger is stiff and won't bend and very painful. The middle finger is worse, it won't bend, has no feeling in it and I might not get the feeling back in that finger. Both fingers are numb and very painful. Can't wait to get back to knitting.


----------



## Elaine C. (Jul 9, 2011)

dotful said:


> I'm sure I'm not the only one with this problem, right??? I have all knids of books and magazines but still find myself on the net looking for patterns. I have already copied enough to last my life time and someone elses, so tell me is there a wayto stop (besides turning off the computer????
> :roll:


Finding the patterns are so much fun. I am putting a notebook of patterns together.....so that some day I may knit them. It is just plain fun to me finding the more patterns. Just enjoy!!


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Swansonsrs said:


> Pardon me for saying what is obvious - but why are YOU doing "himself's" clothes?
> 
> Is he disabled?


Not disabled, but I'd just as soon manage the washer and dryer. I love him, but he _does_ have his limitations. I leave the cameras, power tools, and cooking to him; the washer, dryer, and bicycle tools are mine alone. He does tote laundry up and down and put away his own; I never even _peek_ into his drawers. Should the day ever come that I'm unable to do the laundry ... well, I guess he'll have to learn how. Or he might revert to his pre-marital methods: wear-and-throw!


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

lillyella said:


> ... would it be a good idea to start a swap shop for patterns.


No, it wouldn't work. Everyone wants patterns, but there are few they're willing to part with.

:-D


----------



## scrappinmagic (Apr 29, 2011)

I'm just glad my husband doesn't mind doing the vacuuming, dishes and ironing! Gives me much more time to play with my yarn and hooks and needles.


----------



## swtpeapati (May 20, 2011)

Oh Dotful...Guess I've just added "patterns" to my list of collections! There's not enough time to knit/crochet all the
beautiful patterns that I have "collected" so far. But, both my girls knit and crochet and I'm teaching my granddaughters too. So...I figure they just have a head start on finding projects to do. In fact, my granddaughter who is 12 yrs old is already designing her own patterns. Guess I'll have to get a copy of those too. BLESSINGS!!! patti


----------



## swtpeapati (May 20, 2011)

scrappinmagic said:


> I'm just glad my husband doesn't mind doing the vacuuming, dishes and ironing! Gives me much more time to play with my yarn and hooks and needles.


AMEN SISTER!!!


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Donna57 said:


> ...is there a way to keep all these printed patterns from the net sorted so you don't keep printing the same ones?


Yes.

First, do *not* print except the one you already have the needles, markers, and yarn in a bag next to you and ready to begin.

Second, keep them with the original file name (added to, if necessary) on the computer/portable hard drive/etc. Then, when you go to save it again, you or the computer will see that it's already there. It is _inevitable_ that your brain will be attracted to the same pattern when it's already forgotten that it's already collected.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> lillyella said:
> 
> 
> > ... would it be a good idea to start a swap shop for patterns.
> ...


I am in the monthly swap and I have gotten pattern books besides needles and yarn. Love the Swaps


----------



## knitgirl389 (Mar 14, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> cherylpeterson1 said:
> 
> 
> > Please don't throw them away--take them to your nearest thrift store!!
> ...


LOL for sure!


----------



## Aine (Jun 22, 2011)

Hi everyone, i suppose its a case of= where the heart lies the feet wanders i try to walk past the wool shops but i have to stop and look in the window , Then im hooked , cheers,


----------



## wooldeb (Mar 29, 2011)

I am afraid some people gamble ...we collect patterns & patterns & then some more. I have however given up buying cookery books ...but patterns & the internet are "heaven" 
We do waste a lot of time that could be spent knitting the patterns we already have. But if this is the worst we ever do then we are pretty innocent....


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

noni said:


> I have been online looking for a pattern for a sweater poncho with a hood. Has anyone seen one like this??? It is shaped like a poncho but has sleeves and a hood. Thanks


Ravelry has a few free hooded poncho patterns:
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/search#query=poncho&view=captioned_thumbs&availability=free&pa=hood&sort=best&pc=clothing

You have to join, but that's free.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

ajay said:


> I had carpal tunnel surgery May 20th the doctor cut a nerve and I had to go back in on May 27th for repair. Needless to say I have not been doing any knitting, so I spend my knitting time on the internet looking for patterns. I won't live long enough to knit all the patterns I have found. It might be up to a year for the nerve to heal.


Ouchie!

I'd go crazy laid up for a year! I thought 6 weeks with one wrist in a cast was awful.

Good luck to you. I hope you heal quickly.


----------



## MNSISSY1 (Mar 12, 2011)

Maybe we should start a 'pattern collector anonymous' I do the same thing...I've had to buy 2 loose leaf binders so far! And they are pretty packed!


----------



## czechmate (Jun 17, 2011)

the same here sister,it's a sick obsession.but it makes me happy and I won't stop.


----------



## BogiesMom (Aug 14, 2011)

I just did that, the problem is nothing really fashionable there. Books are out-of-date. I'm lookong fo some really fashion-forward patterns.


----------



## Maggie70 (Feb 16, 2011)

I have to agree with pugmom5. I am checking out patterns sights (have 6 standing file cabinets full)now while looking at the clock telling myself to get the laundry finished before my husband gets home--in 30 min. Don't want to tell him I have been looking at yarns and patterns all day--again.


----------



## crafti mami (Mar 11, 2011)

Wow I was just thinking the same! Keep looking at patterns on the net. Is like an obsession :twisted:


----------



## mavisb (Apr 18, 2011)

I am a pattern junkie too. I have quite a few books and patterns. My patterns date back to the war years, thanks to my mum saving some of her favourite patterns from the 1940's and has given them to me.


----------



## lyndapenny (Aug 10, 2011)

I have that problem - I swear when my back is turned somwone stck another plile or drawer pr sje;f/ EEEEEK They are coming to get me.


----------



## elcue (Jul 1, 2011)

kelloggb said:


> I have 22 huge 3 ring binders all with free crochet patterns that I have downloaded and printed out!!!!


OK. GAME OVER. SHE WINS. 22 binders! OMG :shock:


----------



## kacey64 (Mar 23, 2011)

Me, too! And it isn't (JUST) because there are so many FREE patterns out there, because I also buy them! My daughter is planning an intervention for me before the 3 ring binders and stacks of patterns waiting to be put in binders totally take over the house! (but I'm not going to attend...)



Deeknits said:


> I hear ya! Why am I spending all this time on the computer collecting all these patterns when I should be actually knitting some of them?!?!?


----------



## tagaff (May 8, 2011)

that's a good one...gave me a chuckle


----------



## ConnieS (Jan 27, 2011)

And here I thought I was the only one with the problem of collecting patterns. I have them in page protectors in a binder, but I think I'm going to need a new binder soon, because the one I have is getting full. I too try to use the patterns I have...but sometimes they just don't fit the bill, then there is the ones I have saved on the computer!!!


----------



## wilbo (Feb 16, 2011)

She does win with 22. I only have two and thought I had a sickness.


----------



## BubbyIssaquah (Jul 5, 2011)

This really hits home; I have just spent entirely too much time sorting patterns, sources, inventories, etc. that was all piled up in one blob on a chair in the computer (soon to be taken over by knitting stuff) room. There was no way I would have been able to find anything in that mess. Now it's all neat and organized and I realize that I've done no housework and worst yet, no knitting, today. But I can find what I'll probably be looking for, so it wasn't a wasted day. And I know I'm so addicted to finding free patterns that I'll be printing out more tomorrow. Help!


----------



## BubbyIssaquah (Jul 5, 2011)

This really hits home; I have just spent entirely too much time sorting patterns, sources, inventories, etc. that was all piled up in one blob on a chair in the computer (soon to be taken over by knitting stuff) room. There was no way I would have been able to find anything in that mess. Now it's all neat and organized and I realize that I've done no housework and worst yet, no knitting, today. But I can find what I'll probably be looking for, so it wasn't a wasted day. And I know I'm so addicted to finding free patterns that I'll be printing out more tomorrow. Help!


----------



## Lindygail (Aug 2, 2011)

Only if you want to do housework. I try very hard to keep busy with other thing!


----------



## jamieparker (Mar 18, 2011)

I am so glad to have fellow pattern collectors out there. My stash is not too large (yet), but wow, oh wow, I have patterns everywhere and of course still scour the interenet looking for more - I have even discovered at times that I have downloaded and printed the same pattern......sighhhhh.......such a sweet addiction!


----------



## Beppy (Feb 11, 2011)

I have to admit I am always on the lookout for patterns and recipes. Unfortunately I am a book addict too. So I prefer knitting magazines and books but seem to see a lot of things on the net I just can't live without too. Oh well, there are worse habits!


----------



## robsdolls (Apr 16, 2011)

i feel like I just wrote this. I do exactly the same thing. I have magazines galore, and I still get new ones(2 by subscriptions and the others I buy in AC Moore-with coupons) and yet I still print them off the computer. It's like an obsession. I tell my husband I never know what I will need or want to make. I'm not bragging , but it's a fact. I too could never use them all!!!!


----------



## helenc67 (Feb 7, 2011)

I think, no I know it is a habit. I look for new patterns every day. I have flash drives full, printed out patterns and I just had a laptop crash that is full of patterns. I cried. But I still look for more....... :twisted:


----------



## jamieparker (Mar 18, 2011)

Well one must certainly work to replace those that were lost during the tragedy of a computer crash....... :thumbup:


----------



## Linda knits (Apr 25, 2011)

So glad to hear that others also look for more patterns. I have 2 shelves in a cabinet full of patterns, but I not only look for more, here I am reading 18 pages of comments from other people who also look for more patterns. LOL! But it is good to know I am far from the only one who does this!


----------



## helenc67 (Feb 7, 2011)

I will never have enough. I don't even remember what all have, I have tried to sort them, but.... it was an utter failure..LOL


----------



## caroline51 (Jul 10, 2011)

I have carpel tunnel, tendonitis, AND neuritis. (Is there another problem I should expect will come visiting?) 
I had so much pain this morning it hurt to pick up the pills I'd dropped. Sharp pains in my hands. YET, for the most part, I can do LOOM knitting and the pain isn't near as bad as when trying needles or hooks. While it is repetitive motion, it seems to be a wider range. Sometimes the hands numb up. I shake them and open and close my hands a bit. I often do something else for a bit, then go right back to my looms. Why not try them? 
Caroline 
[/quote]

Yeah, I have that problem. I definitely have more time to knit than I actually spend knitting. As it is, my hands hurt a lot. I have overdone it a few times, and I paid the price for weeks. I don't want to have to stop knitting ... much wiser to knit for shorter periods of time and get less done.

If only I were a faster knitter ...[/quote]


----------



## caroline51 (Jul 10, 2011)

I am constantly looking for Looming patterns. I am finding out most take more skeins of yarn than I have of a color or type. Also, I'm looking for SPECIFIC patterns (bears, bunnies, toys). I found a couple books with them at wal mart, but I don't want to pay $15 for the book. SOMEONE must have the books and if I find them, if they're like me, they'll share the pattern. I was VERY disappointed Michaels doesn't carry these. THEN I could coupon it and get it (book/s) half price!


----------



## SallyAnn (Apr 21, 2011)

I'm the same way! I see something I like and think someday I will be able to do that, too! I just can't seem to get enough of KP and all the wonderful people here with their beautiful things made out of yarn.


----------



## jltrask (Feb 18, 2011)

Hello. My name is Jamie - and I am a pattern-oholic... and a knit-oholic.
I look for patterns, download patterns, copy patterns, surf through the patterns I've saved. I also knit - and use the patters as a starting point. I guess I have to save the patterns because I just might want to try that pattern or stitch in the future. But when I'm looking for something to knit, I go through what I have - and then search for new ones. We need to start a support group!


----------



## Auntie CC (Aug 16, 2011)

I was beginning to worry...thinking that I was the only one that had this "disease". I thought I just absolutely couldn't take the chance of missing a pattern that I had never seen before, or that I had to have a pattern for gift that was so unusual no-one could possibly have anything like it!! It's a daily thing, getting on line and running through all my Emails from various crochet sites checking on patterns, and more patterns and more patterns!! I just have to understand WHY? and how do I cure myself?


----------



## applegranny (Mar 29, 2011)

Patterns and more patterns it is an obsession I'm joining the club.

Scarves, socks, shawls bring them on!!!! It is therapy.


----------



## grannyann35 (Aug 16, 2011)

I'm the same started knitting again two months ago and I have so many patterns now I'll have to teach my grandchildren how to knit just so they can help me knit the patterns before I die....... maybe I'll be knittting in heaven
I just love knitting and finding new and old patterns


----------



## bjelam1969 (Feb 15, 2011)

Good night from Ohio....or good morning. It's 12:09am. Have enjoyed chatting with you all.


----------



## ireneofnc (Aug 15, 2011)

I know what you mean! I do the same thing. I think my problem is, that I always see someone wearing something beautiful, and then find myself trying to find a similar pattern.

I'm addicted, as you seem to be~


----------



## ireneofnc (Aug 15, 2011)

Great idea! We have to take a break sometimes, to avoid shoulder or wrist pain!


----------



## karhyunique (Feb 21, 2011)

I'm glad my pattern addiction has me in good company,keep on searching Lol ........and knitting!


----------



## jennyb (Mar 20, 2011)

Has anyone really liked a pattern and bought it. When you got home found out that you liked it just as much the first time you bought it!!!!!


----------



## ConnieS (Jan 27, 2011)

Has anyone tried the "Warming Balm" by J.R. Watkins? I purchased it at our Thursday night Farmer's Market. It works good in making the pain go away....but...it smells and you have to make sure to get it off your hands because if you touch your eyes or face, it burns. I've also done the hand/thumb stretches and wish it would just go away because I don't want to give up knitting, but knitting is not the only thing that makes it hurt, anymore it is part of life. Has anyone had any luck with drinking the apple cider vinegar getting rid of the pain in the thumb joint? Well time to see the 10 pm news and call it a night...sleep well all my knitting buddies here at KP!


----------



## jennyb (Mar 20, 2011)

grannyann35 said:


> I'm the same started knitting again two months ago and I have so many patterns now I'll have to teach my grandchildren how to knit just so they can help me knit the patterns before I die....... maybe I'll be knittting in heaven
> I just love knitting and finding new and old patterns


Can we take our needles to heaven?
Will TSA be there to pat us down????!!!!lol


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

But then you provide him a lever to stop you buying any more!



pugmom5 said:


> Jessica-Jean said:
> 
> 
> > pugmom5 said:
> ...


----------



## shulak (May 6, 2011)

I am so glad there are others like me..i gather up patterns and tend to knit ones I have knitted before but not for the same person


----------



## samazon (Feb 25, 2011)

You know what's even worse is that my new Knit Picks catalog came today more patterns and yarn :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## jostgaman3 (Aug 1, 2011)

ajay said:


> Valkyrie said:
> 
> 
> > ajay,
> ...


Because I joined the challenge to finish WIPs before starting anything new...and the KnitPick Harmony needles that I ordered for my sweet 99 year old Mom to give me for my 9/11 birthday arrived on our front porch this morning...they are being used to learn the Portuguese method...it really is great and might be easier on the hands, wrists, etc. of those with arthritis or recent surgery...once you get going you barely move anything and the resulting work is soooooo smooth...having fun anyway and NOT starting a new project.
♥ Kathie


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

Colorado knits said:


> Have you become addicted to looking at patternfish.com yet?
> 
> I keep a spreadsheet of all the patterns I'm interested in. I buy a few each month.


So I went there like Eve entering the Garden and here I am after looking at 100 pages of gorgeous items. As you mentioned, I made a list of what I liked best. Took 4sides of tablet paper and I stopped til tomorrow on page 100. Thank you for introducing me to that beautiful site. And , yes I am addicted to pattern fish.com NOW! I will never be satisfied. I will never be the same. always wanting, never being able to have them all. Greed is an aweful thing said Eve to Adam.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> pugmom5 said:
> 
> 
> > Housework??? I am supposed to do housework????
> ...


My ex said his ex would remove the dishes from the dishwasher that they needed for dinner, then put them back when they'd eaten and wash the whole bunch again, dirty or clean.dishes never left the machine for the shelf. I see now how wise she was....about the dishes and divorcing him!


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

Peoline said:


> I've saved so many that I decided to get me one of those " stick" things, 8GB, Now I do not print a pattern unless I'll be working on it, paper and ink was getting to expensive, so now when ever I see a pattern I save it to the stick. Now I can take the patterns with me any where I go and show (on their computer) friends and family all the beautiful patterns.


I so want to learn how to use that stick.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

Joanie 5 said:


> Oh yeah!!!! I keep looking and printing new patterns all of the time, and like many of you I will never be able to do them all in my lifetime. I keep all of them that I print in binders.
> 
> The other evening while we had guests over we heard a crash. Low and behold guess what, my closet shelf where I store my binders, knitting books, and knitting supplies (other than yarn) came crashing down for the second time. Just keeps getting heavier......DH said I guess I will have to put up a bigger and stronger shelf again. He is so sweet he never complains about my knitting or other crafts, just keeps making adjustments. LOL


I found that plastic shelves fit right into the closet so I have 4 shelves for patterns etc. But clothes no longer get hung there.


----------



## grannyann35 (Aug 16, 2011)

I find taking fish oil capsules 3 a day helps with the pain in the joints and is good for your skin good night :roll:


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

galaxycraft said:


> Joanie 5 said:
> 
> 
> > Oh yeah!!!! I keep looking and printing new patterns all of the time, and like many of you I will never be able to do them all in my lifetime. I keep all of them that I print in binders.
> ...


So funny, I posted how I did pretty much the same thing and then I read your post. Great minds think alike. But I use the type that have tubes connecting the shelves.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

MBahre said:


> One of my sons passed away in June and one of the things that keep my going is my knitting, when another son was in Iraq each stitch was a prayer.


I want to say I'm sad for your loss and worry. We believe to work is to pray. Your stitch prayers are special. I hope your son was ok in Iraq.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

ibknittin said:


> Oooo, Patternfish...it's my guilty pleasure. I have more patterns than I'll ever use. Recently worked with an organizer and got rid of 2/3's of my knitting books and most of my old magazines. (Saved all Knitters, Interweave Knits and Knit 'N Style, but put them up in the attic).


How do you find an organizer?


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

jennyb1 said:


> Jessica-Jean said:
> 
> 
> > pugmom5 said:
> ...


Is there a way to knit dust bunnies into something. There must be. I met a lady who spins dog fur and makes mittens etc from the yarn.


----------



## kiwi11 (Jul 27, 2011)

Yes-although new to this site and renewing my interest in knitting & teaching myself to crochet-I am now addicted too.
So much fun when you share this addiction with like-minded others.LOL


----------



## kiwi11 (Jul 27, 2011)

A memory stik is the answer-and if you happen to fill that-just buy another one-they are sooo inexpensive,and some call them scandisk?
Who need shelving when you just save your patterns on a memory stik?


----------



## vangleen1999 (May 15, 2011)

lol i do the same except i get the wool as well, only problem im having is i cant knit fast enough and that's an understatement. I have enough patterns and wool to knit for all of Ireland, lol


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

tenaj said:


> I decided that the patterns are not things I may make but the joy the picture brings me.
> 
> I look at a pattern picture and say to myself; I must make that. I know I probably will not make it. With me I have learned to be content with 'sight appeal'.
> 
> ...


That is my thinking also. People look at Rembrant but they don't want to go home and paint one like his. The joy is in the "eye candy" I call it.


----------



## vangleen1999 (May 15, 2011)

I have good intentions whether i carry them out or not is another thing 
I see a pattern or a really nice wool and i just have to have it,but i am trying to control myself


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

tookie. said:


> Joy Marshall said:
> 
> 
> > You are not alone. I, too, have shelves of knitting books and patterns but can't resist looking at the ones on the web and either saving them or printing them off. I am the same with recipes.
> ...


I am relieved to know there are others like me because my son watched the show "Hoarders" and told me I was not normal like them. I didn't watch it but when I did it seemed they were messy. I am like you in that it is a hobby, I'm neat and I don't feel abnormal. So now I am sure I am not a hoarder just a collector of beautiful patterns. Na na na to him. Well I didn't say I was mature :-D


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

kraftygayle said:


> I am totally addicted too!!! I keep looking for a 12 step program for yarn and pattern addictions. I'm knitting and crocheting as fast as I can. Really enjoy your conversations. Love the one about "housework in between". Made me LOL.


I read acute 12steps for knitters the other day on this forum I think.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

Charlotte80 said:


> lawnchairlady50 said:
> 
> 
> > LOL, I have that problem also as well as cookbooks, keep down loading recipies!!!!
> ...


Yep! Patterns, yarn, recipes, fabric, books, sewing machines, knitting needles, tins and containers that look cute holding the stuff, costume jewelry, music, bookmarks, cross stitch, jigsaw puzzles, purses. Ain't life grand!!! Whoops, forgot pets.


----------



## vangleen1999 (May 15, 2011)

r u knitting anything at the moment


----------



## vangleen1999 (May 15, 2011)

very relieved to know there r people out like me out there


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

bjelam1969 said:


> I'm with you all!!! I have some many patterns sites and blogs bookmarked I'll never get through all of them. Then the patterns I print off cause I'm going to do those ASAP!! Then just yesterday, I ordered 3 knitting books!!! Oh well, like someone else said...it keeps me out of trouble and I love just looking at the books and THINKING about making them.


Could everybody name their favorite site for patterns so we all can find more patterns? Mine is Annie'sAttic.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

MaggieFL45 said:


> I am exactly the same with patterns, recipes, books.... The list goes on. Maybe its the old saying, He/She who has the MOST....wins???!! It really is a compelling quest and I for one have no control over it. Nor do I want to. If I quit searching how will I ever know what else is out there!!! LOL!!! I keep all my patterns and recipes on a portable 4G hard drive and have already told my kids if they havent taken up the skills by the time I pass on to be sure to donate them to a worthy person or charity. Someone will love them as much as I do...even if they never get through a third of it. It's my other "stash"!!!


Isn't it fun when you find something you never saw before. Interlac and amagurumi dolls just tickled me so much. Then I saw knitting left to right, then I saw knitting from the top down. I went wild!

In 'Men Who Knit and the Dogs Who LoveThem' I got a new idea related to patterns today so I shall pass it on....take a folder cut a slit where it folds and pass your pattern through the slit. Then you can move the pattern down row by row to keep your place. New to me. I did know to use peel and stick notes to move down my pattern as I advanced but they suggested putting it under 
so you see what you already did and not cover this steps.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

Dixiel said:


> I all way ask my self why am I looking for patterns all so. I have enough crochet patterns to last a life time and more. But I don't have near enough knitting patterns. Then when on like I see some pattern that I like to try. But I have only been knitting for 2 months now. but I would like to move on to more than scarfs and dishclothes one of these days.


Pattern fish.com had a basic sweater or two made with rectangles much like scarf or dishcloths. I think a new by could do them. See what you think, ok?


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

bjelam1969 said:


> Now I have a new problem.....my hubby's retired!!! He use to work 2nd shift(3:00pm-11:00pm) so I could go shopping, get the stuff in the house and well hidden while he was working. Now it takes some pretty creative thinking to get the stuff in and him not be any wiser


Put it under the grocery items such as laundry detergent ( not edible stuff). Do men ever unload those bags? Not in my home. They could sit on the counter for days. Or a laundry basket under my unfolded clothes. Never be touched! In scented garbage bags under dirty laundry in the hamper. No man has ever reached in there to pull anything out in my house. In a bag Under or on a shelf behind sanitary napkins. I'll keep thinking for you. You need help in this situation


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

elcue said:


> I have 2 enormous binders filled with knit & crochet patterns I've downloaded. If I retire today, knit 10 hours a day, & live to be 110 I won't make them all. Still, I cannot stop spending potential knitting time surfing patterns & can't refrain from printing several each week. I am hopeless...


It Is sobetter than therapy and then we could collect our therapists


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

kittykatzmom said:


> I don't have anyone to pass my treasures onto and that makes me sad. Hopefully someone will end up with them and have a good time.


If you volunteer to teach people how to knit/ crochet you will meet snd become friends with newbees who would respect your stash when you pass it on one day. Libraries, schools, shelters, English second language programs, must be other places in your area.


----------



## jennyb1 (Mar 31, 2011)

Irish Lori said:


> I find my addiction to collecting patterns quite simple to explain.... I have a stainless steel sieve of a memory, if I don't collect that pattern when I find it, I'll never find it again, and I never know in advance what pattern I am going to want to use for something, Hence, I collect, and collect, and collect......
> 
> As for housework..... That's Maggie's job, when the dust bunny's start moving, she has something new to play with,( takes her mind off my yarn balls) and hey, when dust bunnies become cat toys, then they are not dust ball any longer, there fore not subject to the rules and regs of housecleaning. That's my story and I sticking to it!


Good answer Lori! Now I know why I have such a bad memory. I have also just realised, after reading your answer, that maybe if I had a 'Maggie', I would not have so many dust bunnies. Only problem is, I would then have cat fur on everything. (LOL)

Love Jenny xxxx


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

SusieQ3 said:


> Oh thank goodness it isn't only me!!!!! This morning I received three new knitting and crochet books I have ordered and still have two to arrive. I cannot go into the supermarket for food without having a sneeky look at the magazines and if there is a new knit or crochet mag I have to buy it!! I cannot lift the box that contains all my internet patterns that I have printed. WERE WE SEPARATED AT BIRTH?????????? :?: :mrgreen: :twisted:


I do that in the market too. Once at the county fair I stopped st the 4 H I think and they had old magazines with patterns. I bought three boxes of them snd made three trips across the field to load them into my car. I had a grand time for weeks going over the old patterns. Some are still in fashion, some were nostalgic. When they came out in the 60s I was too poor to buy them so I guess God got them to me tho a bit later.


----------



## vangleen1999 (May 15, 2011)

Thats a good idea i think i will visit this site as well more often,and try and stay off other sites that put my head away, ive done the same as yourself and bought knitting books as well my most recent one is toe up socks


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

thewren said:


> dotful - don't feel alone. i have four reams of paper stacked up here of patterns i copied off my computer waiting to go into plastic sleeves and into the right notebook. i will need several lifetimes to use them all. but i justify it by saying it could be worse - it could be wine, women and song. lol
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


Have you seen the book "Men Who Knit and the Dogs Who Love Them."? I love the patterns in that book. I got it from the public library and then ordered it for my 'collection'.

I never stop doing anything that keeps a smile on my face and a spirit of joy in my heart. If patterns keeps me from focusing on things that seem hopeless and remind me that there is beauty in the world, then they are grace from God.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

nanad said:


> Hi J-J--I have been on the site for a while and notice you are too,you have been so much help to everyone and I always look forward to your answers. I was wondering if you could let me know how you like the audio books? I just received three new books but find I just can't find the time to be on kp, knit,cross-stitch,work in my yard etc. I could sit outside and knit while using an audio book but know-no-one that has used them. I know this is long but could you let me know if you enjoy them and can you get them in all books,also the basic cost. Thank you nana-d


Does the public library have audio books? In my area they will find them from other libraries if they don't have them. You could donate your own to the association for the blind to keep them from piling up at home. I have cassettes I play in the car one happens to be on the 12step program for children of alcoholics. I guess I'll relisten with pattern addiction in mind


----------



## Irish maggie (May 11, 2011)

dotful said:


> I'm sure I'm not the only one with this problem, right??? I have all knids of books and magazines but still find myself on the net looking for patterns. I have already copied enough to last my life time and someone elses, so tell me is there a wayto stop (besides turning off the computer????
> :roll:


 :thumbup: shake hands :roll:


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

ajay said:


> I had carpal tunnel surgery May 20th the doctor cut a nerve and I had to go back in on May 27th for repair. Needless to say I have not been doing any knitting, so I spend my knitting time on the internet looking for patterns. I won't live long enough to knit all the patterns I have found. It might be up to a year for the nerve to heal.


Can you use a knitting machine or crochet hook? It's fun to watch lessons on you tube. Cross stitch ?


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

prt said:


> I have several creative outlets and I do the same thing with them all - scrapbooking, card making, and knitting. I love to learn about them and when I see something new (new to me, at least) I want to capture it before I forget about it or where I found it. I work a very demanding job that requires rather long hours. I appreciate that job, but while it gives me the means to afford all the books and materials I buy to support my habits, it also takes away the time that I would love to be spending on them so I don't really have the opportunities to spend the time I want to spend on them. A cruel catch22, right? Ah, well, such is life...  I'll just keep collecting those books, patterns, layouts, and sketches and continue to dream about having hours and hours of time to explore them.


Your picture is so nice! You are a darling happy couple. It made me happy to see you. Hope the nice fellow is safe today.


----------



## vangleen1999 (May 15, 2011)

im trying to stay focused on the cardigan that i have been knitting for quite a while now so every time i get a craving for new wool or patterns i start back knitting its working so far cause ive been knitting it so long now i want to get it finished


----------



## vangleen1999 (May 15, 2011)

that's another site im never off you tube


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Donna57 said:
> 
> 
> > ...is there a way to keep all these printed patterns from the net sorted so you don't keep printing the same ones?
> ...


Is it possible to put a date on the pattern title so you know when you printed it. I can add to the title in the bookmark so I'd put the date I printed it.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

martymcd said:


> I have the same problem. I've sworn off net patterns, hitting the library.


I tried that but loved the two books I checked out so ordered them from Barnes and Noble.darn they were pricy but lovely.


----------



## vangleen1999 (May 15, 2011)

im away now to do very little house work and loads of knitting


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

kacey64 said:


> Me, too! And it isn't (JUST) because there are so many FREE patterns out there, because I also buy them! My daughter is planning an intervention for me before the 3 ring binders and stacks of patterns waiting to be put in binders totally take over the house! (but I'm not going to attend...)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How can you attend when you will be busy on the computer collecting patterns or out buying yarn. No time for interventions.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

caroline51 said:


> I am constantly looking for Looming patterns. I am finding out most take more skeins of yarn than I have of a color or type. Also, I'm looking for SPECIFIC patterns (bears, bunnies, toys). I found a couple books with them at wal mart, but I don't want to pay $15 for the book. SOMEONE must have the books and if I find them, if they're like me, they'll share the pattern. I was VERY disappointed Michaels doesn't carry these. THEN I could coupon it and get it (book/s) half price!


Patternfish.com had baby dinosaurs, bunnies, dolls, animals prices around $5$6.I'm recalling.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> noni said:
> 
> 
> > I have been online looking for a pattern for a sweater poncho with a hood. Has anyone seen one like this??? It is shaped like a poncho but has sleeves and a hood. Thanks
> ...


Patternfish.com had a hooded poncho but no sleeves. I think I ordered a kit from Annies Attic once that wad Irish type with sleeves but no hood.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

vangleen1999 said:


> r u knitting anything at the moment


I started a shrug and got stumped when it said M and I don't know which direction it leans toward. Looked on you tube,in books and still notbready to pick it up and try.


----------



## vangleen1999 (May 15, 2011)

maybe you should just lean it the way you think it looks best


----------



## robsdolls (Apr 16, 2011)

No, I haven't bought a pattern twice, but I have printed them more than once......many times.


----------



## barb5350 (Aug 15, 2011)

My goodness! I thought I was the only one doing this. So happy to see there is someone else who handles laundry the way I do. Doesn't it just drive ya nuts when a project is in the works and you don't get time for it because of other commitments? Glad my husband watches baseball in the evening. That's when i knit.


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

dotful said:


> I'm sure I'm not the only one with this problem, right??? I have all knids of books and magazines but still find myself on the net looking for patterns. I have already copied enough to last my life time and someone elses, so tell me is there a wayto stop (besides turning off the computer????
> :roll:


I do the same thing. Turning off the computer is a waste of time. You just turn it back on again. My excuse is that I'm looking for a hat and jabot that I tried as a child and ran out of thread and never finished. Well, it's better than no excuse. I have several four-inch looseleafs filled and some collections I had comb-bound; a few very old stitchery books; [you get the idea]. Don't feel bad.

I DID find an old man's sweater that's perfect for the Big Guy. Now, all I need is to raid my stash and find a MANLY yarn [or hit the LYS]. So many projects, so little time...sigh....

Get out the needles and yarn and make something that looks antique.
:thumbup:


----------



## PVCats55 (May 22, 2011)

My DH said that I will never outlive my stash of books, beads, fabric and yarn. He also bought me a Kindle hoping that it would slow down my reading and I wouldn't have to go to the library as much. He created a monster. I read more than ever and being on this site has prompted me to knit and crochet more than ever. Hey, all those beautiful patterns can't be just sitting in my computer. Of course, I don't have the correct yarn for the projects so I end up buying more. Poor thing just shakes his head and tries to turn a blind eye to whatever I get into next.


----------



## Charlotte80 (Jan 24, 2011)

A few pages back someone asked what a Memory Stick is, I didn't see an answer. Some people call them a Thumb Drive, Scan Disk, Flash Drive and maybe some others I don't know about. They come in sizes of 1 GB on up. They are small, less than an inch wide and about 2 inches long, plug into a USB port on the Computer and are great for storing things. I have several for different catagories. My Grandson just recently told me about the Xternal Hard Drive which is great too. A person can take any or all of these when away from home and plug into an available Computer. Happy Collecting!


----------



## BubbyIssaquah (Jul 5, 2011)

Kathie....what is the Portuguese method of knitting?


----------



## Elizabeth1743 (Apr 27, 2011)

You know what ladies, if this is the worst thing we ever do, I think we are a great bunch of people. I have six 3-ring binders with dividers. Just print and put pattern into correct category. If I lived to be 200, I wouldn't use them all but maybe my grandchildren (or even great-grandchildren) will use them someday.


----------



## ingrid krysiak (Jun 5, 2011)

hi dotful,have you tried the 5hour pattern,its very easy and adaptable for boys or girls ,good luck ingrid


----------



## Dlclose (Jun 26, 2011)

jennyb said:


> Has anyone really liked a pattern and bought it. When you got home found out that you liked it just as much the first time you bought it!!!!!


Hahaha. I live where you do in this situation, sister! I guess that means we have definite tastes that haven't changed since we bought the pattern the last time!


----------



## Bobbieknits67 (May 10, 2011)

LOL. Let me just say that Yes while I have 22 huge 3 ring binders, I have need of about 3 or 4 more at the moment and that doesnt include the how to section and pattern squares I printed off. I have those in their own little section so i can refrence a stitch when needed. I have also used these to teach a couple other ppl to crochet, so I feel justified in having those and keeping them for the moment. YES IM A PATTERN JUNKIE


----------



## norita willadsen (Jan 19, 2011)

I don't think there is a cure for us corchet/knitaholics. Non knitters and corcheters may think we aare a little crazy, but we sure have fun. Norita


----------



## jostgaman3 (Aug 1, 2011)

BubbyIssaquah said:


> Kathie....what is the Portuguese method of knitting?


Hi Bubby, (Hoquiam here ...A knitter, last name Wong, has a great video demonstrating the Portuguese method. I've got to find the site again...or Google it. Have fun!  Kathie


----------



## Carlyta (Mar 23, 2011)

I have 15 3 ring binders with knit/crochet patterns and info. I don't want to count the knit/crochet books AND magazines I have--may lose count. Will need to expand because most of these binders are full!!! :lol:


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

You have a great reasn to knit in your arms in your pic.
As soon as he/she goes to sleep, get those needles clicking!

"My name is Dsynr and I'm a craftaholic. I collect knit/crochet patterns. I make sewing patterns. I knit. I sew. I crochet. I don't need or want a cure. I am normal."
ROFLOL 
The Bug Guy just shakes his head. :roll:


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

bjelam1969 said:


> I'm with you all!!! I have some many patterns sites and blogs bookmarked I'll never get through all of them. Then the patterns I print off cause I'm going to do those ASAP!! Then just yesterday, I ordered 3 knitting books!!! Oh well, like someone else said...it keeps me out of trouble and I love just looking at the books and THINKING about making them.


mY LAST REPLY WAS DIRECTED TO THE FRIEND WITH THE BABY IN HER ARMS. DARN 'PUTER IS STUCK ON CAPS LOCK AGAIN!


----------



## Carlyta (Mar 23, 2011)

Hi, Dsynr--Thanks for letting me know I'm normal too!!! :lol:


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Oh, you are definitely not alone! My DH keeps asking my why I have all these patterns?!!!  It's an addiction!


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> vangleen1999 said:
> 
> 
> > r u knitting anything at the moment
> ...


Bing or Google Studioknits.com. There is a knitting book there called "How to Become An Expert Knitter". U can buy the CD or read it online for free. I bookmarked it and use it allatime. :-D


----------



## BonnieS (May 6, 2011)

Must not have read your message correctly because i couldn't identify where there was a problem :lol:


----------



## Iltcrft (Jun 12, 2011)

I have two of the thickest ring binder I have ever seen just for baby patterns and more to be entered. One is just for baby sweaters the other is for anything else for babies, and I'm still looking. I hope there is no cure for this and if there is please don't tell my husband.
Wanda in Maine


----------



## May59 (Jul 28, 2011)

I am the same way. It is an addiction. I have notebook after notebook full of patterns I have copied off the net. I will never in my lifetime knit them all, but it is so much fun to search for them.


----------



## pamgillies1 (Aug 6, 2011)

Hi all.
My husband has given up trying to wean me off patterns. I have boxes of them in the shed, the garage and the loft as well as a dresses full and the bedroom drawers, forgot about those!!! Same with yarn, I keep finding stuff that is being brought out new each season, never have time to use up the stash, mind you the cats think it is great!!!
I think we are all great and we keep commerce alive.


----------



## pamgillies1 (Aug 6, 2011)

Just realised I meant dresser not dresses, also just remembered the ones in the closets!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Nana Pagley (Jul 9, 2011)

I have boxes and boxes of books in addition to my yarn stash. Where does it end? It's like the green slime taking over my house. lol


----------



## SylviaC (Aug 14, 2011)

Carlyta said:


> I have 15 3 ring binders with knit/crochet patterns and info. I don't want to count the knit/crochet books AND magazines I have--may lose count. Will need to expand because most of these binders are full!!! :lol:


I have about 6 binders with patterns/booklets and another 6 for magazines but a huge amount of patterns also saved on my computer (I have a datastick too) so I only print a pattern when I plan to make it right there and then. Ink is too expensive now and I am all for a 'green' life.


----------



## applegranny (Mar 29, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> kraftygayle said:
> 
> 
> > I am totally addicted too!!! I keep looking for a 12 step program for yarn and pattern addictions. I'm knitting and crocheting as fast as I can. Really enjoy your conversations. Love the one about "housework in between". Made me LOL.
> ...


Just had a good laugh underneath the above message an ad for Drug rehab.


----------



## Maw (Mar 22, 2011)

Well I guess we are all alike because I too keep looking for patterns, I have 2 binders full plus all the books and magazines. I will never ever make everything. Now in my life time and no one elses. But we could do worse things, that is a good way to look at it. When someone posts a new pattern that I think I may like I just press print. Then I say to myself I wonder when I will ever have time. So don't feel alone there are lots just like you.


----------



## lavertera (Mar 15, 2011)

jennyb said:


> Has anyone really liked a pattern and bought it. When you got home found out that you liked it just as much the first time you bought it!!!!!


Ha ha ha oh yes, a few times now. My friend gets my double ups so I don't feel so bad!! Trouble is, I have that many folders and discs with them in I forget what I have bought etc. Glad I am not on my own.


----------



## misenber (Feb 4, 2011)

I blame it all on KP. If people didn't keep posting all of their beautiful projects, I wouldn't be out there looking for the pattern so I can make one. Maybe we will live long enough to knit them all :-D


----------



## jltrask (Feb 18, 2011)

This must have hit a nerve! 24 pages and counting! Keep it up, guys and gals! Looks like KP is the only support group we need!


----------



## lgalante (Aug 6, 2011)

Me too. I have enough patterns and yarn to open my own store. If I ever knit all the things I would like to, I would have to live to be 100..


----------



## dotful (May 3, 2011)

I had a dr. appt. this morning and after went to Joann's just to look around. You say, "Yah, right". I did look at the patterns, needles, yarn and all other related items. Yes I did end up buying 2 skeins of yarn, (cause I didn't have that color) I needed it to make a sweater for new 3 yr old granddaughter, (DD and DH are adopting brother and sister. Okay I'm finished confessing about my uncontrolled habit!!!

Dottie


----------



## Beppy (Feb 11, 2011)

My poor husband says that him and our kids are going to have an intervention for my yarn and pattern addiction. I told him only if I get to have one for his tool addiction.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Beppy said:


> My poor husband says that him and our kids are going to have an intervention for my yarn and pattern addiction. I told him only if I get to have one for his tool addiction.


YES!!!

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :-D :-D :-D


----------



## robsdolls (Apr 16, 2011)

Elizabeth, I totally agree. I have the patterns, the binders and maybe the tabs too! Now I just have to put them together.


----------



## littlewind53 (Apr 25, 2011)

pamgillies1 said:


> Just realised I meant dresser not dresses, also just remembered the ones in the closets!!!!!!!!!!


Did you know you can edit your message for up to one hour after you post it? Just look below your message and you will see some buttons that includes one for "edit" just click on it, edit your message then update .....


----------



## littlewind53 (Apr 25, 2011)

prt said:


> I have several creative outlets and I do the same thing with them all - scrapbooking, card making, and knitting. I love to learn about them and when I see something new (new to me, at least) I want to capture it before I forget about it or where I found it. I work a very demanding job that requires rather long hours. I appreciate that job, but while it gives me the means to afford all the books and materials I buy to support my habits, it also takes away the time that I would love to be spending on them so I don't really have the opportunities to spend the time I want to spend on them. A cruel catch22, right? Ah, well, such is life...  I'll just keep collecting those books, patterns, layouts, and sketches and continue to dream about having hours and hours of time to explore them.


A favourite saying of mine: "This working for a living interferes with the LIVING" lol

My sis likes it so much she has started to say it too...


----------



## meerskat (Jul 27, 2011)

You make me laugh. It is called an addiction. :thumbup:


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

meerskat said:


> It is called an addiction. :thumbup:


Ah! It's an addiction all right, but it's legal and not _nearly_ as self-destructive or costly as many others.


----------



## Valkyrie (Feb 26, 2011)

I think of my acquisition as preparing a legacy for the future. That said, I'm still not buying any more yarn or patterns until I use up some of my stash, otherwise I might start thinking of it as an albatross around my neck, something that needs tending when I have the time and motivation. 
I want my hobby to still be enjoyable and not be just another task to check off my list.


----------



## wilbo (Feb 16, 2011)

Beppy said:


> My poor husband says that him and our kids are going to have an intervention for my yarn and pattern addiction. I told him only if I get to have one for his tool addiction.


My DH says nothing. It takes two garages to house all his "acquisitions". Most of them have wheels. Everything from tractors, spreaders, wheelbarrows, motorcycles and trailers. I DARE him to say anything about a couple of binders, 70 magazines and a cubbie with 9 cubes full of yarn. Oh, and about 10 totes with WIP's in them. Hum, it sounds bad when you write it all down. Oh, well.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

Charlotte80 said:


> A few pages back someone asked what a Memory Stick is, I didn't see an answer. Some people call them a Thumb Drive, Scan Disk, Flash Drive and maybe some others I don't know about. They come in sizes of 1 GB on up. They are small, less than an inch wide and about 2 inches long, plug into a USB port on the Computer and are great for storing things. I have several for different catagories. My Grandson just recently told me about the Xternal Hard Drive which is great too. A person can take any or all of these when away from home and plug into an available Computer. Happy Collecting!


Thank you for this info. It's on my shopping list now.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

wilbo said:


> Beppy said:
> 
> 
> > My poor husband says that him and our kids are going to have an intervention for my yarn and pattern addiction. I told him only if I get to have one for his tool addiction.
> ...


 Yep, yarn beats metal every time. Try throwing a tractor over your legs on a 
cold day. Some say "love me, love my cat". I say " love me love my stash".


----------



## vangleen1999 (May 15, 2011)

well said


Jessica-Jean said:


> meerskat said:
> 
> 
> > It is called an addiction. :thumbup:
> ...


----------



## saintxmom (Aug 1, 2011)

We are all on the same page! I do it too - even now!!!


----------



## Nonan (Mar 27, 2011)

Beppy said:


> My poor husband says that him and our kids are going to have an intervention for my yarn and pattern addiction. I told him only if I get to have one for his tool addiction.


Isn't that right. We also have 13 (junk) cars and a basement and two of our 4 garages full of his junk. The garages are built on top of each other on a slope so you can drive around. I thought the bottom two would be good for him to work on a car project. That will be the day!


----------



## Penny5 (Jun 22, 2011)

Ha Ha ha !!! Its just awful , isn't it??
It does give me incentive to live past 100 so I can try them all!!! :thumbup:


----------



## RikkiLou (Jul 15, 2011)

dotful said:


> I'm sure I'm not the only one with this problem, right??? I have all knids of books and magazines but still find myself on the net looking for patterns. I have already copied enough to last my life time and someone elses, so tell me is there a wayto stop (besides turning off the computer????
> :roll:


speaking as someone who has been on the merry-go-round with you for 45+ years who has over 4,000 booklets, pamphlets, etc:
NOPE Just thank your lucky stars we are looking for patterns and not booze, drugs, or, GOD, forbid, men!!


----------



## sharduffy (Feb 21, 2011)

I know why!!!! it's because it's a safe thing to do.....Relaxing and we can't live without knitting paradise.

Like having coffee with some friends....


----------



## docstrnge (Feb 15, 2011)

No, you don't have a problem. I think we all have a tendancy to do that. It's normal. What's wrong with using the ideas of a sleeve, collar, etc. from other patterns and incorporating them in our creative projects. So, don't feel abnormal. You're normal. Like someone said here, we have enough patterns to keep us busy for life. I find it an addiction, too.
A great thing I have started to do to cut down on the ever high piling magazines and computer patterns is to put them on disk and pass the magazines on to others in my crochet/knit groups and let someone else bother with the excessive magazines, etc. Hope this helps. 

Doc


----------



## occknitter (Aug 14, 2011)

I have the same problem and other than throwing my compt away i have easy solutions.


----------



## sbknitter (Jan 30, 2011)

Remember that post about being addictedto knitting?Enough said .Doesn't matter how much yarn you have or how many pattersns you have,you want more therefore you get more.I'm decided not to be a closet knitter,I'm addicted and I'm not afraid to say it.I'm also wicked addicted to gardening and have a really hard time staying away from our garden centers especially now when there are sales.Even if I'm not sure where to put new plants,it doesn't matter,they are coming home with me.Same can be said of yarn and collecting patterns on the internet gotta have more!


----------



## RikkiLou (Jul 15, 2011)

docstrnge said:


> No, you don't have a problem. I think we all have a tendancy to do that. It's normal. What's wrong with using the ideas of a sleeve, collar, etc. from other patterns and incorporating them in our creative projects. So, don't feel abnormal. You're normal. Like someone said here, we have enough patterns to keep us busy for life. I find it an addiction, too.
> A great thing I have started to do to cut down on the ever high piling magazines and computer patterns is to put them on disk and pass the magazines on to others in my crochet/knit groups and let someone else bother with the excessive magazines, etc. Hope this helps.
> 
> Doc


What a brilliant idea--but, where to store all those discs?


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

RikkiLou said:


> What a brilliant idea--but, where to store all those discs?


Don't use CDs, use DVDs; they hold _tons_ more info. My son puts audiobooks onto DVDs for me - a few dozen long novels per DVD!

I keep my patterns on flash drives, portable hard drives, and the computers. When I have no Internet access, I spend time collating them and deciding on which one it next!


----------



## RikkiLou (Jul 15, 2011)

a to anyone who wants to read it: There are as many knitters addicted to collecting patterns as there are knitters--Can't be one without the other. I saw that one lady was using the excuse of a jabot and hat she had started--I doubt if many non-knitter/crocheters can even tell you what a jabot is!
fortunately, I have several patterns, right out of the '50's, so I am not only acquainted with the word, but the actual item. So many beautiful items from yesteryear have been lost to "modernization"!


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

RikkiLou said:


> a to anyone who wants to read it: There are as many knitters addicted to collecting patterns as there are knitters--Can't be one without the other. I saw that one lady was using the excuse of a jabot and hat she had started--I doubt if many non-knitter/crocheters can even tell you what a jabot is!
> fortunately, I have several patterns, right out of the '50's, so I am not only acquainted with the word, but the actual item. So many beautiful items from yesteryear have been lost to "modernization"!


And perhaps you would be so kind as to share your jabot pattern with me?

:lol:


----------



## Elaine Ohs (Jan 27, 2011)

Cookie_Sue said:


> I think I am doing it in the hopes of immortality! I can't die until I knit all the patterns with all my stash!


Oh my goodness. I feel the very same way. I always thought I was the only one that felt that way. It's nice to have company in my crazy thinking.


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

Colorado knits said:


> Have you become addicted to looking at patternfish.com yet?
> 
> I keep a spreadsheet of all the patterns I'm interested in. I buy a few each month.


your not helping !!! getting us addicted to a new site LOL 
yes i am a surfer too ... 
Hi , my name is Angela and i am addicted to pattern hunting .. i search for a pattern i am thinking of and find several others in the hunt that had nothing to do with the original hunt . 
I have no intention of stopping and am not seeking help at this time . . . LOL 
post your favorite sites and i will go there !!!  
I am filling up book after book and i too am trying to use up patterns instead of stash


----------



## RikkiLou (Jul 15, 2011)

Dsynr said:


> RikkiLou said:
> 
> 
> > a to anyone who wants to read it: There are as many knitters addicted to collecting patterns as there are knitters--Can't be one without the other. I saw that one lady was using the excuse of a jabot and hat she had started--I doubt if many non-knitter/crocheters can even tell you what a jabot is!
> ...


You betchum, Red Ryder. Knit or crochet? Real lacy or more solid?


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Dsynr said:


> RikkiLou said:
> 
> 
> > a to anyone who wants to read it: There are as many knitters addicted to collecting patterns as there are knitters--Can't be one without the other. I saw that one lady was using the excuse of a jabot and hat she had started--I doubt if many non-knitter/crocheters can even tell you what a jabot is!
> ...


The classic: http://people.delphiforums.com/knit_chat/knitchat/patterns/bowscarf.htm

A lacy variation is attached.


----------



## insanitynz (Mar 14, 2011)

i doubt if there wwould be a knitter out there wwho doesn't do this :mrgreen:


----------



## lavertera (Mar 15, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Dsynr said:
> 
> 
> > RikkiLou said:
> ...


Jessica Jean

You are a mind of information. Thank you so much for all you share with us!! :thumbup:


----------



## occknitter (Aug 14, 2011)

good idea the stick thing but what do u do when its time to knit or crochet and yr compt is in another room???of course silly me print it out and thats when ink gets so expensive.i have a cannon mp180 printer and the price of my ink is more than the printer cost. $68 for double $38 for single black or colour.so i only print what i want to make BUT all the lovely patterns i like have to be left behind. SO guess who is going to buy a stick thingy YES ME!!!!


----------



## shulak (May 6, 2011)

How do you get them on a disk...I save a lot of patterns in my computer..when i have a lot, I move them to an external hard drive but I also have a pile of patterns that came from other sources


----------



## manianice (May 3, 2011)

You can back them up on a flash drive.


----------



## pattylon (Jun 19, 2011)

Ihave been a pattern junkie for over 30 yrs. and I wonder if I will ever stop! As if that isn't enough, all of these nice new yarns coming out regularly, I'm also adding to my stash! I wonder also, if all I want to accomplish, will take more than 1 (or 2 now).


----------



## pattylon (Jun 19, 2011)

Ihave been a pattern junkie for over 30 yrs. and I wonder if I will ever stop! As if that isn't enough, all of these nice new yarns coming out regularly, I'm also adding to my stash! I wonder also, if all I want to accomplish, will take more than 1 (or 2 now) years.


----------



## shulak (May 6, 2011)

that,s the same as the external disc.


----------



## shulak (May 6, 2011)

sorry I meant the external hard drive but maybe you are right...the flash drive would only have the knitting but in any case it would have to be printed out.


----------



## porlebeke (Mar 25, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> When I'm unable to get online (like when we're in Syria for months at a time), I sort through the thousands of patterns I saved while online. In between sorting sessions, I knit while listening to audiobooks.
> 
> I sometimes follow a pattern as written, but mostly the patterns serve more as inspiration, and the finished item may be hardly recognizable as having come from a specific pattern.
> 
> If I spent all my waking hours knitting, I'd never be able to use up all my yarn, let alone do all the patterns I've collected. But if I spent all my waking hours knitting, I would probably develop more than just the occasional discomfort while knitting. It could get far worse and force me to cease knitting altogether!  So, I take a break from knitting to surf the Internet and spy out unseen patterns; that's more fun than housework. :-D


Housework??? Who even has time for it? Between knitting, taking care of a sick husband and my part time job who has time to clean???


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

ROFL :lol: 
Thanks for your input; but I already got bothof those! Ha, ha,ha! What I was seeking was a lacy jabot and cuff set to put on a long sleeved blouse done in crochet from the 1940's.


----------



## LindaM (May 7, 2011)

Colorado knits said:


> Have you become addicted to looking at patternfish.com yet?
> 
> I keep a spreadsheet of all the patterns I'm interested in. I buy a few each month.


You had to tell us about this site..didn't you? Oh great.. now I have another site to gaze at and find something like I don't have enough already. Bless your heart for posting it.....LOL Thank you.


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

occknitter said:


> good idea the stick thing but what do u do when its time to knit or crochet and yr compt is in another room???of course silly me print it out and thats when ink gets so expensive.i have a cannon mp180 printer and the price of my ink is more than the printer cost. $68 for double $38 for single black or colour.so i only print what i want to make BUT all the lovely patterns i like have to be left behind. SO guess who is going to buy a stick thingy YES ME!!!!


I sometimes go to the library ... 10cents a copy


----------



## saparot (Aug 20, 2011)

Ok I get the adiction you all have BUT where do you find all those free patterns?

I fill up endless forms but never seem to get to the stage of actually seeing or being ble to print something.....HELP!


----------



## robsdolls (Apr 16, 2011)

I will tell u a few...I subscribe to a few newsletters on the computer. They send patterns in them Berroco, Lion brand, Cascade yarns, Elann, fiesta yarn. Those are the ones I can think of right now. There are more but sometimes you have tO look for them. They r out there. Tons more. Not to mention all u ladies on KP. Happy looking.


----------



## whitney (Feb 21, 2011)

Good luck with that I am the same way I will never run out of knitting patterns yet I still look for more and copy more. I figure as long as I am paying for the computer ink then I can copy all I want! It is nice to know I am not the only one who can't stop. But then I ask myself why should I??????????????


Keep on Copying
Whitney


----------



## robsdolls (Apr 16, 2011)

I agree 150%. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

NanaLoves2Knit said:


> I keep looking for all the free patterns on this site that the ad promised. Am I missing something? Where are the free patterns?


Nana, Put "free patterns" in the search box and be prepared to swoon in delight!
:lol:


----------



## LindaM (May 7, 2011)

saparot said:


> Ok I get the adiction you all have BUT where do you find all those free patterns?
> 
> I fill up endless forms but never seem to get to the stage of actually seeing or being ble to print something.....HELP!


All the free patterns are here online. Just type into google Free Knitting Patterns and you will get so many sites, or if your into Crochet do the same with that, but make sure you use the word FREE into your search. Now as for printing if you need help with that.. just tell me in a private message if you like and I will try to help you with that. Good luck on your search...


----------



## knitpurltink (Aug 9, 2011)

Great point!!


----------



## lgalante (Aug 6, 2011)

Do you print all the patterns out? I do, I have quite a collection. There aren't enough hours in the day or days in a week to knit all of them.


----------



## robsdolls (Apr 16, 2011)

much to my husband's dismay i print out a lot. way more than I will probably ever need. I figure it this way...they are there and they are free. I don't know what I will want to make in the future, this way my options are opened.I have three grandchildren whom I knit for. Most of the time I have what I need for them. I just can't resist certain things. And I probably won't stop anytime soon.


----------



## LindaM (May 7, 2011)

Yep, I do print them out.. every single one of them that I am very interested in knitting. I have a collection too.. I'm sure its not as large as some..lol And you are so right.. not enough days in the week or hours in a day to make them all... But at least I have them to when I get around to them. Right now I am into baby items and soon to sell my own creation which I am still working on.


----------



## shulak (May 6, 2011)

I just got all the free knitting sites onto my desktop and will go thru them when I have time


----------



## moundteacher (Aug 20, 2011)

I do exactly the same thing, it seems I can never have enough patterns of any kind. I have torn them out of magazines, printed from the internet, bought books, and traded them. There is always one out there that I don't have and I just may want to use it someday!


----------



## moundteacher (Aug 20, 2011)

I was wondering about this too. I'm ready to swoon, I'm typing in the search box!


----------



## robsdolls (Apr 16, 2011)

I used to think I was the only one who did this kind of stuff. It's nice to know i 'm not.


----------



## shulak (May 6, 2011)

I did just that...put the sites on my desktop and will get to them eventually, altho I already have 3 projects and in between make the dishclothes


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

allfreeknitting.com and allfreecrochet.com 
free patterns on both of these sites. 
I print out some and have a binder with sleeves for each one , one binder for knitting patterns and one binder for crochet patterns  
Read them carefully some actually say do not print  
I have a huge collection too and i love being able to google free patterns for .... add what you are looking for and it will pull up about a thousand options for that one project lol  
its GREAT , i have learned so much and would otherwise not be able to make much of anything as i cannot afford to buy many patterns


----------



## LindaM (May 7, 2011)

linkan said:


> allfreeknitting.com and allfreecrochet.com
> free patterns on both of these sites.
> I print out some and have a binder with sleeves for each one , one binder for knitting patterns and one binder for crochet patterns
> Read them carefully some actually say do not print
> ...


Have you tried to just copy and paste it into word pad??


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

He needs to set up a "folder" for his stuff. That way, he could just open his folder and not have to troll through your stuff. 
BTW, sometimes a Big Guy just has to B&M about SOMETHING, and your pattern collection just happened to be handy at that time.
:lol:


----------



## jltrask (Feb 18, 2011)

I have all these saved free patterns, but every time I want to make something, I go back on line and search again - and download something new. Once in awhile, though, I spend hours just going through the patterns I've downloaded, just like I go through the knitting magazines I've collected over the years. I love looking for ideas - and rarely actually follow a pattern, so you'd think I'd already have plenty to look at and work from. My husband doesn't really understand that. It's an addiction, actually. Non-addicted people have a hard time understanding.


----------



## lavertera (Mar 15, 2011)

Read them carefully some actually say do not print  

This has me in stitches, I can just imagine everyone taking a computer around with them to follow a pattern!! 
:lol:


----------



## jltrask (Feb 18, 2011)

Well, my kindle does read Word documents and PDF documents. If I format them correctly, they are clear and easy to take with me. I was so excited when I found that out!


----------



## bmbeliever (Aug 22, 2011)

KNIT and your hands will be tooo busy to type!

I have the same issue and this helped!


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

lavertera said:


> Read them carefully some actually say do not print
> 
> This has me in stitches, I can just imagine everyone taking a computer around with them to follow a pattern!!
> :lol:


My sister actually does most of my printing for me , her ink is cheaper than mine ... so i have done this , sat at the table with my netbook and worked a pattern , carry it to another room if i move and so on lol  .... hey whatever works right ? :?


----------



## lavertera (Mar 15, 2011)

linkan said:


> lavertera said:
> 
> 
> > Read them carefully some actually say do not print
> ...


It just set me off giggling, mad or what. I sometimes use the comp if I have a PDF/Word doc pattern that is hard to read. I just magnify the part and reprint it but, I have never done a full pattern. Sounds good if it works for you. :thumbup:


----------



## shulak (May 6, 2011)

I get articles from my computer to my kindle but haven,t figured out how to get from word or pdf..thanks for letting me know that it could be done.


----------



## PauletteB (Mar 10, 2011)

We all have so much in common. I am knitting my stash but for some reason it seems to continue to grow. I would need to live several life times to completely knit my stash. My grandaughter will come shopping in my stash from time to time. Maybe that is why my yarn grows so that it will be there for her (lol). I also collect patterns there are so many free ones on lines I don't but them. I do however keep all my magazines and books with patterns. The patterns that I have downloaded I keep in binders. Again I need a few life times to use uo most of my patterns. :thumbup:


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

Yes, we're all knit junkies with all the trimmins'!
So what!!! It doesn't hurt N E 1 and we always have the stuff on hand to do something when we're in the mood.
Stash and knit away, I say!


----------



## Kraftzs (Aug 23, 2011)

Do you have a pattern for horseshoes knit in lace the sort of thing you would give a bride on her wedding day?


----------



## occknitter (Aug 14, 2011)

i am a pattern hunter junki and i dont need any help to rid myself of this addiction.


----------



## SylviaC (Aug 14, 2011)

occknitter said:


> i am a pattern hunter junki and i dont need any help to rid myself of this addiction.


I don't need help either. I am a pattern junkie and a yarnoholic and proud of it. 
I was just in Knitpicks.com and downloaded a bunch of their free patterns. Got side tracked when looking up fairisle for another thread today - "What do they call this?"
I do more hunting for patterns than I do knitting... :lol: :lol:


----------



## shulak (May 6, 2011)

me too and I know I never will use what I pick up...however yesterday looking for a pattern, I actually threw some out.


----------



## nanma esther (Aug 22, 2011)

i do this also,and have sold,given away many more than i could ever knit or crochet,same way with yarn, every few years i clean out my left over yarn and donate it to a school,then they use it for all kind of stuff


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

A pattern is a plan and a dream. It is loaded with possibilities be it color or texture. Our imagination is engaged and we have a potential creation. Just because we do not actually create it does not mean it was not considered. Where would the world be without planners and dreamers?


----------



## Kathleen's daughter (Jul 31, 2011)

Maybe collecting is because you see it as an opportunity that you might miss otherwise, and you know that you'll have a rich resource to draw on when necessary. There's so much lovely stuff out there.

I would twitch without a W.I.P, though.


----------



## RhondaP (Jun 26, 2011)

Searching endlessly on the web for patterns and yarns....instead of hunter gatherers, could we be called "hunter knitterers"?

That's me!


----------



## robsdolls (Apr 16, 2011)

I absolutely loved you explanation. I feel so much better about my collection now.


----------



## SylviaC (Aug 14, 2011)

Jolly Polly and Kathleens daughter:

You both say it so well. That is exactly what it is all about.
Thanks for easing my guilt a bit today. 
:thumbup:   
Sylvia


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

Don't bother turning off the coputer. You;ll just turn it back on "for just one minute" again! ROFL :lol:


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

WHY WOULD ANYONE WANT TO "CONTROL" THIS? iT MAKES ME FEEL WONDERFUL IMAGINING HOW MY CREATION WILL LOOK. [CAPS LOCK STUCK AGAIN]. I'VE EVEN STARTED ADDING SPECIAL PATTERNS I LIKE TO MY STOCKINNETTE SWEATERS. I'M LEARNING ALL KINDS OF FANCY-SCHMANCIES. OH, MY! CAN'T TELL ME A THING, NOW, UNLESS IT'S HOW TO GET CAPS LOCK UNSTUCK.


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

debdobalina said:


> Um, no, I certainly don't have this problem!


yEHA, rRRRRRRIIIIIGHT!


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

tHAT'S WHAT kp IS FOR!


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

caroline51 said:


> I have carpel tunnel, tendonitis, AND neuritis. (Is there another problem I should expect will come visiting?)
> I had so much pain this morning it hurt to pick up the pills I'd dropped. Sharp pains in my hands. YET, for the most part, I can do LOOM knitting and the pain isn't near as bad as when trying needles or hooks. While it is repetitive motion, it seems to be a wider range. Sometimes the hands numb up. I shake them and open and close my hands a bit. I often do something else for a bit, then go right back to my looms. Why not try them?
> Caroline


I SUFFER FROM CARPAL TUNNEL SYNDROME AND ARTHRITIS MYSELF. THAT SHAKING AND OPENING AND CLOSING DOESN'T HELP, AND MAY ACTUALLY MAKE IT WORSE. 
SOAK THE HANDS IN WARM WATER. U CAN ALSO APPLY A NICE CREAM OR WHAT THE KIDS CALL 'OLD LADY HANDS MEDICINE' [HORSE LINIMENT] AND MASSAGE THE HANDS. 
TRY SLEEPING WITH WRIST SPLINTS SO U DON'T CRAMP YOUR WRISTS OR HOLD YOUR HANDS IN POOR POSTURE WHILE SLEEPING. ALL THESE THINGS HAVE HELPED ME AND MAY HELP YOU. I STILL HAD TO HAVE SURGERY, THOUGH.
DSYNR


----------



## lynknits (Aug 7, 2011)

I think it means we are not dull people, while we're looking for a new idea we also pick up nuggets of information about totally useless subjects we can wow our families with. I just wish ink were cheaper! I don't like to print in B/W I want to see what I'll never get done in colour. lynknits


----------



## TinaOR (May 22, 2011)

This made me giggle! And lots of the other comments about it too! Oh so right .... can't stop looking, should be knitting up my stash more rather than surfing!


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

RikkiLou said:


> a to anyone who wants to read it: There are as many knitters addicted to collecting patterns as there are knitters--Can't be one without the other. I saw that one lady was using the excuse of a jabot and hat she had started--I doubt if many non-knitter/crocheters can even tell you what a jabot is!
> fortunately, I have several patterns, right out of the '50's, so I am not only acquainted with the word, but the actual item. So many beautiful items from yesteryear have been lost to "modernization"!


I'M NO LONGER LOOKING FOR THAT JABOT. A KP FRIEND SENT ONE TO ME EXACTLY LIKE IT FROM THE 1940'S. 
HAVEN'T FOUND THE HAT, YET, THOUGH. IT'S IN YOUR STASH, MAYBE?


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

lavertera said:


> Jessica-Jean said:
> 
> 
> > Dsynr said:
> ...


NOPE, THAT'S NOT THE ONE, AND BESIDES, I ALREADY HAVE THAT PATTERN, BUT THANKS FOR TRYING TO HELP ME ANYWAY. IT WAS SO NICE. KP PEOPLE ARE THE VERY BEST!


----------



## lynknits (Aug 7, 2011)

Dsynr said:


> lavertera said:
> 
> 
> > Jessica-Jean said:
> ...


Thanks for putting that pattern out there. I printed it right away! lynknits


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

Berneeceknitter said:


> If you find the answer please pass it on.I keep copying and it takes up so much room & uses so much paper.When I want a pattern I spend a lot of time trying to find it.Good Luck !!


DD gave me a "thumb drive" It holds a lot and saves the printer ink [so expensive]. Now, I only need to print our the pattern I'm actually working on; but I'm still looking. Maybe someday, I'll find..... ROFL


----------



## mombr4 (Apr 21, 2011)

If you haven't gotten addicted to patternfish.com you will since they have so many great patterns. I have ordered many patterns from them over the years, along with printing many binders full from the internet

I have so many patterns I bought as downloads on my external drive, probably 1000's, many binders of patterns from the internet along with binders of pattens I bought from the LYS and on line.

Now that I have all of these great patterns, many I have used, and many never got to make I am now sorting through the many binders, shelves to decide what to keep and what I need to start cleaning out and selling since I am not able to knit much any more.

The hardest is deciding which ones to keep and which ones to part from, I would love to keep them all but just don't have room, and with the 1000's on my external drive I probably won't make all of them in a life time.

How do we decide what to keep and what to part with, any suggestions since I would really love to keep them all but know I can't, many are patterns from the UK which I always loved their patterns.


----------



## cbjlinda (May 25, 2011)

You are definately not alone. I spend hours a day surfing the net. I guess maybe we are afraid we will miss that perfect pattern ?


dotful said:


> I'm sure I'm not the only one with this problem, right??? I have all knids of books and magazines but still find myself on the net looking for patterns. I have already copied enough to last my life time and someone elses, so tell me is there a wayto stop (besides turning off the computer????
> :roll:


----------



## PauletteB (Mar 10, 2011)

mombr4 said:


> If you haven't gotten addicted to patternfish.com you will since they have so many great patterns. I have ordered many patterns from them over the years, along with printing many binders full from the internet
> 
> I have so many patterns I bought as downloads on my external drive, probably 1000's, many binders of patterns from the internet along with binders of pattens I bought from the LYS and on line.
> 
> ...


 This is a really hard decision. I am trying not tp print any new patterns, and if I find one I really like I save ti to my travel drive.


----------



## dmnellis52 (Jan 20, 2011)

I'm right there with you. I keep my thumbdrive handy here at work and if I see something, I just download it straight on to it. Wonder how long it takes to fill up a 4G thumbdrive??? LOL


----------



## bevqual (May 9, 2011)

dotful said:


> I'm sure I'm not the only one with this problem, right??? I have all knids of books and magazines but still find myself on the net looking for patterns. I have already copied enough to last my life time and someone elses, so tell me is there a wayto stop (besides turning off the computer????
> :roll:


Cos it's fun to look and actually imagine making those items! That's why i keep printing them out!


----------



## PauletteB (Mar 10, 2011)

I think I continue to look at patterns thinking I am really going to make this item. It is as addictive as buying yarn.


----------



## Joy Marshall (Apr 6, 2011)

I have the sale problem. Why do we keep looking for patterns on line? Because they are there.


----------



## norita willadsen (Jan 19, 2011)

I keep looking for paterns to keep up with the new patterns that are being featured. It helps to keep me informed with what is happening in the knitting world. Norita


----------

